# L'incrinarsi di una persistenza (ovvero come è finita)



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

*L'incrinarsi di una persistenza (ovvero come è finita)*

Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"! 
Ora ho saputo la verità. 
Giusto, era incinta.
 Ma del marito. 
" Avrei avuto dubbi anche sulla paternità se non fosse stato per il fatto che in quel mese non ci siamo visti". Conclusione, per lei dopo questa piega presa dalla sua vita, la nostra storia è chiusa. Lo era già da prima,in verità, visto che neppure io tolleravo lo stress di una storia così, con un così alto coinvolgimento emotivo da parte mia.
 Io lo dicevo sempre, tra me e me: lei rischia se la beccano che salta tutta la sua vita e tutta sta roba quà che succede quando si scoprono cose così. 
Io però sono quello che più ha pagato, e non credo di essere eccessivamente autoindulgente verso me stesso se valuto così la mia posizione.Ho pagato un prezzo emotivo altissimo. 
Spero di venirne fuori. 
ll fatto che il figlio era di lui mi rende meno aliena la sua decisione di chiudere ogni comunicazione con me. Era una storia loro, non mia. Io non c'entravo più.
Sono amareggiato, ma gente così va la vita. Volevo solo farvelo sapere, ammesso ci sia qualche anima candida quì che non se ne sia gia' resa conto. 
Grazie dell'attenzione.
ZDD


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Settembre 2012)

Non ho capito se stai meglio o peggio.

Ovviamente mi auguro che tu stia meglio...
Poi che il figlio fosse del marito ... non ne avrei mai la certezza ...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...


Si figuri, io non conosco la sua storia, ma una cosa qua dentro l'ho imparata, si chiama ammmmore questo. Quindi se la storia era loro si mette l'anima in pace. Lei che colpa ne ha? che colpa ne ha se magari l'amante ha ucciso una vita per colpa tua. 

Grazie per l'attenzione e scusi lei.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...


ciao Zona...
che dirti...ti abbraccio!
non so se essere felice o meno di rileggerti qui.....


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2012)

*zdd*

E cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa ti aspettavi?



era chiaro l'epilogo...ma da quello che ci scriveva ZDD all'epoca spero non ricada nel baratro del negativismo...


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2012)

ti chiedo scusa...ma con un titolo così, provochi.
e allora te la meriti con gli auguri di una imminente serenità.



la persistenza della memoria
di dalì


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa...ma con un titolo così, provochi.
> e allora te la meriti con gli auguri di una imminente serenità.
> 
> 
> ...


adoro questo dipinto...


----------



## Sabina_ (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...



Ciao Zona 
Un grosso abbraccio.
Ora cerca di chiudere anche dentro di te e di lasciare libero il suo "spazio" per qualcun'altra.
Vedrai che verranno tempi migliori, ma tu devi saper andare avanti. Puoi avere ampiamente una seconda vita. 
Un bacio
          Sabina


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> Un grosso abbraccio.
> Ora cerca di chiudere anche dentro di te e di lasciare libero il suo "spazio" per qualcun'altra.
> Vedrai che verranno tempi migliori, ma tu devi saper andare avanti. Puoi avere ampiamente una seconda vita.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...


Ciao Zona...

Come sempre, mi spiace sentirti ancora così, ma visto che non vedevo molti sbocchi nella vostra storia, ormai fatta quasi solo di insoddisfazioni tue, spero almeno che ora, con lei fuori definitivamente, tu riesca a liberarti a tua volta.

Capisco come lei abbia preso una decisione dopo aver perso il bambino. Tuo o del marito, è comunque una cosa pesante.

Ti auguro il meglio, davvero.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non ho capito se stai meglio o peggio.
> 
> Ovviamente mi auguro che tu stia meglio...
> Poi che il figlio fosse del marito ... non ne avrei mai la certezza ...


Le ho chiesto se avesse avuto il ciclo il mese dopo il nostro ultimo incontro. Risposta si. Quindi era del marito. :rotfl:
Se sto meglio? Non saprei...da una parte si, ma da un'altra sto da cane...Insomma, finora pensavo di aver chiuso la storia imbattuto, diciamo così...invece quello se l'e' presa bella la rivincita. Le aveva dato un altro figlio. E lei aveva chiuso con me. Più battuto di così...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Le ho chiesto se avesse avuto il ciclo il mese dopo il nostro ultimo incontro. Risposta si. Quindi era del marito. :rotfl:
> Se sto meglio? Non saprei...da una parte si, ma da un'altra sto da cane...Insomma, finora pensavo di aver chiuso la storia imbattuto, diciamo così...invece quello se l'e' presa bella la rivincita. Le aveva dato un altro figlio. E lei aveva chiuso con me. Più battuto di così...



Puoi sempre pensare che se il marito sapesse, non sarebbe così convinto di avere "vinto".


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Zona...
> 
> Come sempre, mi spiace sentirti ancora così, ma visto che non vedevo molti sbocchi nella vostra storia, ormai fatta quasi solo di insoddisfazioni tue, spero almeno che ora, con lei fuori definitivamente, tu riesca a liberarti a tua volta.
> 
> ...


Ecco, spiegami questa cosa. Perchè chiudere con me? Ha scoperto di amarlo ancora? 
Si, è pesante, nel mio egoismo non vedo che il mio di dolore. C'è anche il suo. Che tristezza, gente...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si figuri, io non conosco la sua storia, ma una cosa qua dentro l'ho imparata, si chiama ammmmore questo. Quindi se la storia era loro si mette l'anima in pace. Lei che colpa ne ha? che colpa ne ha se magari l'amante ha ucciso una vita per colpa tua.
> 
> Grazie per l'attenzione e scusi lei.


Temo di non aver capito il tenore e il senso del suo messaggio( ma ci si da del lei?:unhappy, abbia pazienza...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Zona...
> che dirti...ti abbraccio!
> non so se essere felice o meno di rileggerti qui.....


Ciao bella:idea:...sii felice, un pò anche per me che ci riesco poco..


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa...ma con un titolo così, provochi.
> e allora te la meriti con gli auguri di una imminente serenità.
> 
> 
> ...


Che bello il molle degli orologi:up:.Preferisco Magritte, ma Dalì è sempre ben accetto, grazie Minerva!!
Ah, il titolo del mio post è rubato a un libro di Maurizio Cometto. Inquietante.Da leggere dunque...
Grazie per l'augurio...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Temo di non aver capito il tenore e il senso del suo messaggio( ma ci si da del lei?:unhappy, abbia pazienza...


Forse è meglio non chiarisca quello che  io ho scritto.

Al momento sto leggendo quello che ti scrivono gli altri, e non perchè voglio ritirare quello che ho scritto ( e che forse spiegherò dopo) ma per capire meglio. 

Ti faccio un'esempio, nausicaa ti ha scritto una frase a parere mio non bella.  bella per te, ma non bella in generale, e letta così a parere mio è davvero brutta. quindi vorrei capire cosa ci sta esattamente dietro le loro risposte e quindi la tua storia, che io non ricordo.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> Un grosso abbraccio.
> Ora cerca di chiudere anche dentro di te e di lasciare libero il suo "spazio" per qualcun'altra.
> Vedrai che verranno tempi migliori, ma tu devi saper andare avanti. Puoi avere ampiamente una seconda vita.
> ...


Ciao Sabina...grazie dell'incoraggiamento, davvero.
Cmq di vite ne ho già più di una seconda, potrei averne almeno...ma la persistenza sai resta lì...


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao bella:idea:...sii felice, un pò anche per me che ci riesco poco..


ciao! 
bè spero che un giorno mi dirai che sei felice.. :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ecco, spiegami questa cosa. Perchè chiudere con me? Ha scoperto di amarlo ancora?
> Si, è pesante, nel mio egoismo non vedo che il mio di dolore. C'è anche il suo. Che tristezza, gente...



Scusa, ma lei si tirava indietro da un sacco di tempo.
Tu desideravi intimità, presenza, chiacchiere, lei non sembrava capace di lasciarti andare ma non ti dava nulla più di briciole.

Non so minimamente immaginare cose lei provi per il marito, ma capisco che un evento drammatico come la perdita di un bambino le abbia fatto desiderare o decidere per una vita più "semplice", le abbia fatto cambiare la sua scala di valori, necessità.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse è meglio non chiarisca quello che  io ho scritto.
> 
> Al momento sto leggendo quello che ti scrivono gli altri, e non perchè voglio ritirare quello che ho scritto ( e che forse spiegherò dopo) ma per capire meglio.
> 
> Ti faccio un'esempio, nausicaa ti ha scritto una frase a parere mio non bella.  bella per te, ma non bella in generale, e letta così a parere mio è davvero brutta. quindi vorrei capire cosa ci sta esattamente dietro le loro risposte e quindi la tua storia, che io non ricordo.



Se mi dici che cosa hai sentito, posso provare a spiegare.


----------



## Irene (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao bella:idea:...sii felice, un pò anche per me che ci riesco poco..



Ciao Zona, spiace anche a me che sia finita così la tua storia..
non è facile ripartire, fare spazio e tentare di essere felici...
ci devi credere, ti devi dare questa possibilità...:up:

un forte abbraccio :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2012)

*Un abbraccio Zona*

io ti auguro di lasciarti presto tutta questa storia, di trovare presto quello che desideri in un'altra persona. Tipo curarla quando ha l'influenza... ricordi? Sicuramente ti meriti il meglio. Ciao,


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi sempre pensare che se il marito sapesse, non sarebbe così convinto di avere "vinto".


e perchè, se il maritozzo scoprisse tutto ora , non dovrebbe pensare comunque di aver vinto?
..perchè è stato fatto cornuto immagino, o perchè si sta tenendo in casa la solita troia...
 con tanto amore di convenienza da parte di lei?
Sta di fatto che ora si soffre, non c'è un vincitore o un vinto.
Il marito ha accanto la donna che ama, lui no...anche se ha sperato il contrario.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè, se il maritozzo scoprisse tutto ora , non dovrebbe pensare comunque di aver vinto?
> ..perchè è stato fatto cornuto immagino, o perchè si sta tenendo in casa la solita troia...
> con tanto amore di convenienza da parte di lei?
> Sta di fatto che ora si soffre, non c'è un vincitore o un vinto.
> Il marito ha accanto la donna che ama, lui no...anche se ha sperato il contrario.



Io non so cosa prova o pensa lei.

E i desideri di amore e intimità con questa donna da parte di Zona mi hanno sempre toccato.

Ammetto che quando però entrano in gioco i fattori di competizione tra maschi, la cosa mi tocca in senso opposto.
Questo era il senso della mia frase.

Sì non ci sono vincitori o vinti, appunto. Pensare alla vittoria del marito, mi sembra.. così... bà.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non so cosa prova o pensa lei.
> 
> E i desideri di amore e intimità con questa donna da parte di Zona mi hanno sempre toccato.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa, sei tu che hai pensato alla sua di vittoria, di Zona intendo...
e quale sarebbe la sua vittoria sul maritozzo?
ma forse ho capito male.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Nausicaa, sei tu che hai pensato alla sua di vittoria, di Zona intendo...
> e quale sarebbe la sua vittoria sul maritozzo?
> ma forse ho capito male.



Uhm, mi sa che mi sono davvero espressa male...

Ammetto che l'orgoglio maschile di questo tipo mi urta, o meglio mi ferisce. Come ognuno di noi, ho la mia storia e le mie idiosincrasie.

La mia frase era un pò acida. Nonostante mi senta empatica con Zona per avere perso la donna che ama.

Appunto, non ci sono vincitori nè vinti. Lui può vedere il marito come vincitore che si tiene la donna. Il marito può vedersi vinto perchè tradito, per molto tempo.

Ok, la mia frase era molto acida. Se il problema è il confronto col marito, dicevo, allora Zona si può consolare al pensiero di avergliela fatta sotto il naso.
Molto acida, è vero. Sorry.

Io vedo una donna che ha fatto, troppo tardi, certe scelte. E vedo separatamente il suo rapporto con Zona, e quello col marito. Non riesco a vedere i due uomini in competizione tra loro.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm, mi sa che mi sono davvero espressa male...
> 
> Ammetto che l'orgoglio maschile di questo tipo mi urta, o meglio mi ferisce. Come ognuno di noi, ho la mia storia e le mie idiosincrasie.
> 
> ...


..un perdente lo sai che c'è..
fai comunque bene ad infondergli coraggio.
questa in fondo è l'amicizia, l'empatia.

Io che non lo conosco e posso permettermi di essere cinico, gli direi,
che con l'orgoglio, può solo ricordare i bei momenti.. quelli che oramai non vive più.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..*un perdente lo sai che c'è*..
> fai comunque bene ad infondergli coraggio.
> questa in fondo è l'amicizia, l'empatia.
> 
> ...



Non so se considerare Zona come colui che ha perso.
Perchè ha sempre visto come andavano le cose. E ha sempre deciso di pagarne il prezzo, come sta purtroppo facendo adesso.
Forse è più alto di quello che si aspettava. Ma chi consapevolmente paga il prezzo delle sue scelte per me non è un perdente.
E questo non è acido, è un complimento.
Zona ha avuto il coraggio di portare avanti il suo amore, per quanto fosse frustrante e, sì, triste, forse.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se considerare Zona come colui che ha perso.
> Perchè ha sempre visto come andavano le cose. E ha sempre deciso di pagarne il prezzo, come sta purtroppo facendo adesso.
> Forse è più alto di quello che si aspettava. Ma chi consapevolmente paga il prezzo delle sue scelte per me non è un perdente.
> E questo non è acido, è un complimento.
> Zona ha avuto il coraggio di portare avanti il suo amore, per quanto fosse frustrante e, sì, triste, forse.


Zona ha perso, perchè ha perduto qualcosa, qualcuno che lui definiva, sentiva AMORE.
cosa può essere più tragico di cosi?

ma se sei grande, sai anche accettare la sconfitta.
Qulello che prova quest'uomo non è molto diverso da quello che prova un tradito...
solo che per lui è proiettato nel futuro..., nella sua esistenza a venire, per altri nel passato.


----------



## Zod (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Appunto, non ci sono vincitori nè vinti. Lui può vedere il marito come vincitore che si tiene la donna. Il marito può vedersi vinto perchè tradito, per molto tempo.


Tenersi una donna così non è necessariamente una vittoria. E perderla non è necessariamente una sconfitta. L'unica vincente è lei che ha scelto fregandosene di tutti.

S*B


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Tenersi una donna così non è necessariamente una vittoria. E perderla non è necessariamente una sconfitta. L'unica vincente è lei che ha scelto fregandosene di tutti.
> 
> S*B


aridaje con le Messaline....
la signora voleva scopate extra, Zona si è immamorato... cazzo c'entra lei?
Lei semplicemente è tornata nell'ovile, perchè sempre, sempre lì voleva stare.
anche lei ha perso molto, molto di più...


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Zona ha perso, perchè ha perduto qualcosa, qualcuno che lui definiva, sentiva AMORE.
> cosa può essere più tragico di cosi?
> 
> ma se sei grande, sai anche accettare la sconfitta.
> ...



Zona soffre.
Perdente perchè ha perso la donna, ma non perchè "sconfitto" da qualcuno.
Neppure da un qualche destino già scritto, perchè è sempre stato lucido.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Zona soffre.
> Perdente perchè ha perso la donna, ma non perchè "sconfitto" da qualcuno.
> Neppure da un qualche destino già scritto, perchè è sempre stato lucido.


nausicaa, purtroppo non è cosi...
è stato sconfitto dall'uomo che lei ha scelto... questo lo sai.
non è mai stato veramente lucido... altrimenti non starebbe così.


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...


Ciao Zona.

Mi dispiace che la tua storia sia finita così. Mi dispiace per te.

Io però penso che spesso da eventi negativi possano nascere risvolti inaspettati. Ti auguro sinceramente che, una volta liberati il cuore e la mente da questo legame che li stringeva forte, tu possa incontrare una donna da amare, una donna libera, magari. Con cui condividere pensieri, progetti e quotidianità.

Non è obbligatorio eh. Ma è bello, fa bene al cuore e all'anima. Per questo te lo auguro.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> nausicaa, purtroppo non è cosi...
> è stato sconfitto dall'uomo che lei ha scelto... questo lo sai.
> non è mai stato veramente lucido... altrimenti non starebbe così.



No, non riesco ad essere d'accordo.

Soffrire non implica non essere stato lucido. Puoi decidere consapevolmente che il dolore che provi e proverai è un prezzo che sei disposto a pagare. Magari sottovalutavi il prezzo, ma la consapevolezza c'è.
Posso sbagliarmi, solo Zona può rispondere a questo.
Può rispondere a "se tu l'avessi saputo prima, avresti fatto le stesse scelte?"
Quando la risposta è sì, non vedo sconfitta, solo dolore.

E, forse perchè sono donna e non uomo, e la competizione la vivo ma in altre forme, non riesco a vedere la storia come un conflitto con il marito di lei.
Lui ha sempre saputo che lei voleva rimanere in famiglia.
E la famiglia, la casa, i figli, tutto, sono una cosa ben diversa da un singolo uomo.

Temo che il punto fosse che lei non amava come ama Zona. Doloroso da scrivere, doloroso da leggere, per Zona. E' cmq solo la mia opinione.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non riesco ad essere d'accordo.
> 
> Soffrire non implica non essere stato lucido. Puoi decidere consapevolmente che il dolore che provi e proverai è un prezzo che sei disposto a pagare. Magari sottovalutavi il prezzo, ma la consapevolezza c'è.
> Posso sbagliarmi, solo Zona può rispondere a questo.
> ...


ma no è poco quello che dici... lei non amava lui, mai amato e allora?
...appunto e come giustamente dice Sole, che trovi una donna libera, dove esprimere questo amore e essere ricambiato.
mai stata una competizione tra uomini... il marito neanche sa niente.. eppure ha vinto.
Questo dimostra cosa ha messo in ballo lui e cosa lei...

Non è nella consapevolezza del dolore futuro, che potrai fondare il tuo amore.
Se lui sempre ha saputo di lei e che lei voleva restare in famiglia... non ha diritto di soffrire per amore.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no è poco quello che dici... lei non amava lui, mai amato e allora?
> ...appunto e come giustamente dice Sole, che trovi una donna libera, dove esprimere questo amore e essere ricambiato.
> mai stata una competizione tra uomini... il marito neanche sa niente.. eppure ha vinto.
> Questo dimostra cosa ha messo in ballo lui e cosa lei...
> ...


Eppure si soffre, e nessun ragionamento al mondo potrà togliere quel dolore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Le ho chiesto se avesse avuto il ciclo il mese dopo il nostro ultimo incontro. Risposta si. Quindi era del marito. :rotfl:
> Se sto meglio? Non saprei...da una parte si, ma da un'altra sto da cane...*Insomma, finora pensavo di aver chiuso la storia imbattuto, diciamo così...invece quello se l'e' presa bella la rivincita. Le aveva dato un altro figlio. E lei aveva chiuso con me.* Più battuto di così...


Ciao Zona,

a parte augurarti tutto il bene possibile, come penso meriti qualsiasi essere umano venga da un periodo di sofferenza, non mi allineo per niente con gli altri.

Sei stato e sei un debole. E me lo confermi pensandola così.
Intendiamoci: è una mia considerazione che può valere niente.

E pensare che tu hai figli (mi sembra).
Vedere un figlio come una rivincita mi fa orrore: lei mi fa pena.

Madonna che mondo di merda.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure si soffre, e nessun ragionamento al mondo potrà togliere quel dolore.


già, anche Eugenie Grandet, la pensava così...
Un dolore conscio e razionale che comunque ti sei cercato...
ringrazia allora Iddio, di averlo vissuto.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè, se il maritozzo scoprisse tutto ora , non dovrebbe pensare comunque di aver vinto?
> ..perchè è stato fatto cornuto immagino, o perchè si sta tenendo in casa la solita troia...
> con tanto amore di convenienza da parte di lei?
> Sta di fatto che ora si soffre, non c'è un vincitore o un vinto.
> Il marito ha accanto la donna che ama, lui no...anche se ha sperato il contrario.


Grazie dei tuoi commenti Spider, mi sembrano pertinenti e sinceri. 
E, si, hai ragione che un vinto c'è.Lo so bene. Lo sappiamo tutti. E il vincitore non sa neanche di esserlo...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm, mi sa che mi sono davvero espressa male...
> 
> Ammetto che l'orgoglio maschile di questo tipo mi urta, o meglio mi ferisce. Come ognuno di noi, ho la mia storia e le mie idiosincrasie.
> 
> ...


Ehi Nau, sei proprio un bel tipo sai Cogli molto bene le emozioni che sono dietro le cose, non so come tu faccia...empatia credo. Cmq, si il discorso dei vinti e dei vincitori ha poco senso pur essendo reale. E' reale, io vivo la cosa come una perdita, come una...come una sconfitta ,certo.
Lei non amava come me, hai scritto. E' vero, certo. E' anche vero che ero consapevole e lucido. Lo sono tutt' ora. Rifarei tutto. Tutto.Forse e' vero un po' che l'amore e' un gioco di specchi narcisistici, anche. Io per quella stronzetta avrei dato la vita. E mi chiedo che cazzo mi abbia fatto, me lo chiedo mentre altre occasioni magari ancora piu' sbagliate si perdono o mi sfuggono...la verita' è che la amavo, la amo ancora cazzo...e non vedo altre donne, neppure quando ne accarezzo i corpi. Sono bell'e fottuto, certo...magari mi passa, eh, che dite...Ciao Nausica e grazie delle tue parole... che mi hanno letto dentro.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ehi Nau, sei proprio un bel tipo sai Cogli molto bene le emozioni che sono dietro le cose, non so come tu faccia...empatia credo. Cmq, si il discorso dei vinti e dei vincitori ha poco senso pur essendo reale. E' reale, io vivo la cosa come una perdita, come una...come una sconfitta ,certo.
> Lei non amava come me, hai scritto. E' vero, certo. E' anche vero che ero consapevole e lucido. Lo sono tutt' ora. Rifarei tutto. Tutto.Forse e' vero un po' che l'amore e' un gioco di specchi narcisistici, anche. Io per quella stronzetta avrei dato la vita. E mi chiedo che cazzo mi abbia fatto, me lo chiedo mentre altre occasioni magari ancora piu' sbagliate si perdono o mi sfuggono...la verita' è che la amavo, la amo ancora cazzo...e non vedo altre donne, neppure quando ne accarezzo i corpi. Sono bell'e fottuto, certo...magari mi passa, eh, che dite...Ciao Nausica e grazie delle tue parole... che mi hanno letto dentro.


stai fottuto, amico mio...permettimi di chiamarti così.
ti auguro un mondo di bene.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..un perdente lo sai che c'è..
> fai comunque bene ad infondergli coraggio.
> questa in fondo è l'amicizia, l'empatia.
> 
> ...


E' esatto. E' quello che faccio. Ma la cosa bella(bella?!) e' che mi sento ancora con lei, si ogni tanto ci sentiamo, non come prima che avevo anche noidue di vodafone, ma ci sentiamo...ricordiamo, piu' io che lei che e' reticente al riguardo, ricordiamo appunto i "bei momenti". E che altro resta? Nulla...solo una videoteca privata mentale...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se considerare Zona come colui che ha perso.
> Perchè ha sempre visto come andavano le cose. E ha sempre deciso di pagarne il prezzo, come sta purtroppo facendo adesso.
> Forse è più alto di quello che si aspettava. Ma chi consapevolmente paga il prezzo delle sue scelte per me non è un perdente.
> E questo non è acido, è un complimento.
> Zona ha avuto il coraggio di portare avanti il suo amore, per quanto fosse frustrante e, sì, triste, forse.


Da sposare grazie bella


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Zona ha perso, perchè ha perduto qualcosa, qualcuno che lui definiva, sentiva AMORE.
> cosa può essere più tragico di cosi?
> 
> ma se sei grande, sai anche accettare la sconfitta.
> ...


spiega meglio, e' interessante...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Tenersi una donna così non è necessariamente una vittoria. E perderla non è necessariamente una sconfitta. L'unica vincente è lei che ha scelto fregandosene di tutti.
> 
> S*B


Si, la si puo' vedere anche cosi'...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> aridaje con le Messaline....
> la signora voleva scopate extra, Zona si è immamorato... cazzo c'entra lei?
> Lei semplicemente è tornata nell'ovile, perchè sempre, sempre lì voleva stare.
> anche lei ha perso molto, molto di più...


Anche qui, caro Spider, richiedo spiegazione extra. Sono rintronato scusami...:mexican:

cosa pensi abbia perso lei?


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Anche qui, caro Spider, richiedo spiegazione extra. Sono rintronato scusami...:mexican:
> 
> cosa pensi abbia perso lei?


..lei, ha semplicemente perso te.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non riesco ad essere d'accordo.
> 
> Soffrire non implica non essere stato lucido. Puoi decidere consapevolmente che il dolore che provi e proverai è un prezzo che sei disposto a pagare. Magari sottovalutavi il prezzo, ma la consapevolezza c'è.
> Posso sbagliarmi, solo Zona può rispondere a questo.
> ...


Si, un po' ho sottovalutato il prezzo. Tuttavia ne ho ben presto compreso l'entita'. Quello che non capisco e' il mio intestardirmi, quel voler andare avanti costi quel che costi...avrei fatto tutto, ma proprio tutto. Perche'? Continuo a chiedermelo...non mi capisco. Non capisco la vita, non capisco perche' si debba soffrire cosi', non capisco perche' non sono al pub con quella 30enne  cosi' carina che non fa che chiedermelo oppure con la collega cosi' sexy e maliziosa (anche se un po' deficiente). E' dunque questo che fa l'amore? Ridatemi il non amore allora...

Scusate i toni, a volte mi prende la mano, ma sono un po' stravolto. Passera'.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Zona,
> 
> a parte augurarti tutto il bene possibile, come penso meriti qualsiasi essere umano venga da un periodo di sofferenza, non mi allineo per niente con gli altri.
> 
> ...


Ciao, Chiara... mi mancavano i tuoi commenti controcorrente.
E certo, hai ragione anche te...sono un debole. E allora? A quel muro avrei potuto inchiodarla se non avessi provato anch io a volare, e indovinami la citazione se sei capace:rotfl:

Ehi scherzo, grazie della tua sincerita'...


----------



## Marina60 (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma no è poco quello che dici... lei non amava lui, mai amato e allora?
> ...appunto e come giustamente dice Sole, che trovi una donna libera, dove esprimere questo amore e essere ricambiato.
> mai stata una competizione tra uomini... il marito neanche sa niente.. eppure ha vinto.
> Questo dimostra cosa ha messo in ballo lui e cosa lei...
> ...



Questa mi mancava... Chi decide chi ha diritto o meno di soffrire per amore  ?  Certo che ne ha il diritto, tutti i diritti del mondo...che poi sia una sofferenza annunciata, scelta , quasi, consapevole  ci può stare...ma il fatto di innamorarsi di qualcuno che ha scelto di impegnarsi in passato, di sperare che possa spezzare quella " catena" al di là delle parole, al di là  promesse mai  fatte,non  fa di lui. di noi dei soggetti senza sangue, pelle e cuore....


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Zona,
> 
> a parte augurarti tutto il bene possibile, come penso meriti qualsiasi essere umano venga da un periodo di sofferenza, non mi allineo per niente con gli altri.
> 
> ...


 Pero' io non ho mai detto che vedo un figlio come una rivincita...ho solo detto che un uomo che sembrava finito dal punto di vista emozionale le ha dato un figlio, avrebbe potuto darle un figlio se lei non avesse abortito spontaneamente...una cosa bellissima, fa nulla che non ero io il padre...e sai cosa, le ho chiesto scusa per non aver espresso subito il mio dispiacere per quella perdita, quella dell'aborto spontaneo...ne ha sofferto credo molto...magari ha scoperto di amare ancora suo marito, ma si quell'uomo che lei ha per anni tradito anche se con sensi di colpa e indecisioni varie...quell'uomo che alla fine ha vinto senza neanche sapere di aver combattuto...eh si che e' un mondo di merda, Chiara, ma occhio a chi la produce non a chi la subisce...:nuke:


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Questa mi mancava... Chi decide chi ha diritto o meno di soffrire per amore  ?  Certo che ne ha il diritto, tutti i diritti del mondo...che poi sia una sofferenza annunciata, scelta , quasi, consapevole  ci può stare...ma il fatto di innamorarsi di qualcuno che ha scelto di impegnarsi in passato, di sperare che possa spezzare quella " catena" al di là delle parole, al di là  promesse mai  fatte,non  fa di lui. di noi dei soggetti senza sangue, pelle e cuore....


..assolutamente.
di sangue, di pelle, di cuore... forse ne avete anche molta.. e vorrei far parte del gruppo...
resta il fatto che sai che ti farai male , molto male.. allora accetta di soffrire..
e tratta tutto questo con orgoglio, con dignità.
bisogna sapere soffrire con dignità.
tutto qui.
se tutto è scritto, tiri già le tue conclusioni...

Inoltre, mi chiedo?... come puoi pensare di fondare il tuo amore, sulla sofferenza di un'altro?


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> già, anche Eugenie Grandet, la pensava così...
> Un dolore conscio e razionale che comunque ti sei cercato...
> ringrazia allora Iddio, di averlo vissuto.


Si, ringrazio Dio, gli Dei, chi vuoi...rifarei tutto. E' stata una botta di vita, fa niente che si soffre...cosi' doveva andare. E hai ragione, se si e' grandi si accetta anche la sconfitta. Non so se sono grande, magari di eta' si, ma certo che la sconfitta la accetto...


----------



## Marina60 (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..assolutamente.
> di sangue, di pelle, di cuore... forse ne avete anche molta.. e vorrei far parte del gruppo...
> resta il fatto che sai che ti farai male , molto male.. allora accetta di soffrire..
> e tratta tutto questo con orgoglio, con dignità.
> ...


Il matrimonio non è più indissolubile.... 
e riguardo alla sofferenza dell'altro.. lo so che non piacerà quello che dico ma le persone non sono oggetti di proprietà .. e gli amori, i progetti nascono, crescono, a volte falliscono ma gli attori sono due....Nessuno si insinua in una coppia sana...


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è più indissolubile....
> e riguardo alla sofferenza dell'altro.. lo so che non piacerà quello che dico ma le persone non sono oggetti di proprietà .. e gli amori, i progetti nascono, crescono, a volte falliscono ma gli attori sono due....


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è più indissolubile....
> e riguardo alla sofferenza dell'altro.. lo so che non piacerà quello che dico ma le persone non sono oggetti di proprietà .. e gli amori, i progetti nascono, crescono, a volte falliscono ma gli attori sono due....Nessuno si insinua in una coppia sana...


:up:


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è più indissolubile....
> e riguardo alla sofferenza dell'altro.. lo so che non piacerà quello che dico ma le persone non sono oggetti di proprietà .. e gli amori, i progetti nascono, crescono, a volte falliscono ma gli attori sono due....Nessuno si insinua in una coppia sana...


..infatti, non ti insinui nella coppia, ma nella debolezza dell'altro, che è molto peggio.
di questa debolezza, ne assumi la forza, la parvenza... ansimando di vivere quello che per troppo tempo ti è mancato.
L'adolescenza è finita, i primi amori pure.. restano comunque quelli degli altri.
da quelli puoi sempre attingere.


----------



## Marina60 (24 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> .*.infatti, non ti insinui nella coppia, ma nella debolezza dell'altro, che è molto peggio.*
> di questa debolezza, ne assumi la forza, la parvenza... ansimando di vivere quello che per troppo tempo ti è mancato.
> L'adolescenza è finita, i primi amori pure.. restano comunque quelli degli altri.
> da quelli puoi sempre attingere.


No sono d'accordo....io parto sempre dal presupposto che il " noi" va costruito, sancito se vuoi da un contratto,  ma  anche coltivato...l'apatia. l'indifferenza, la mancanza di sostegno morale  deteriorano, minano alle fondamenta  Tradire, o insinuarsi può essere una scelta vile d'accordo  ma altrettanto  consapevole è la scelta di chi decide di non investire più lasciando l'altro a lottare da solo e a volte ci si perde....


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, un po' ho sottovalutato il prezzo. Tuttavia ne ho ben presto compreso l'entita'. *Quello che non capisco e' il mio intestardirmi, quel voler andare avanti costi quel che costi...avrei fatto tutto, ma proprio tutto. Perche'?* Continuo a chiedermelo...non mi capisco. Non capisco la vita, non capisco perche' si debba soffrire cosi', non capisco perche' non sono al pub con quella 30enne  cosi' carina che non fa che chiedermelo oppure con la collega cosi' sexy e maliziosa (anche se un po' deficiente). E' dunque questo che fa l'amore? Ridatemi il non amore allora...
> 
> Scusate i toni, a volte mi prende la mano, ma sono un po' stravolto. Passera'.



Perchè il contrario sarebbe stato peggio.

perchè non fare tutto, ma proprio tutto, e non averla, ti avrebbe reso più infelice che il contrario.

Semplicemente, perchè per te ne valeva la pena.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Pero' io non ho mai detto che vedo un figlio come una rivincita...ho solo detto che un uomo che sembrava finito dal punto di vista emozionale le ha dato un figlio, avrebbe potuto darle un figlio se lei non avesse abortito spontaneamente...una cosa bellissima, fa nulla che non ero io il padre...e sai cosa, le ho chiesto scusa per non aver espresso subito il mio dispiacere per quella perdita, quella dell'aborto spontaneo...ne ha sofferto credo molto...magari ha scoperto di amare ancora suo marito, ma si quell'uomo che lei ha per anni tradito anche se con sensi di colpa e indecisioni varie...quell'uomo che alla fine ha vinto senza neanche sapere di aver combattuto...eh si che e' un mondo di merda, Chiara, ma occhio a chi la produce non a chi la subisce...:nuke:


certo, Zona, non intendevo dartene la responsabilità e non era a te che pensavo parlando di quella  _rivincita_

mi sembrava brutto che la cosa si fosse risolta attraverso una nuova inconsapevole vita,
ma non conoscendo tutti i risvolti della storia, potrebbe essere anche un bene

la mia era una risposta al tuo sconforto, che mi sembrava come dire...sprecato per una situazione che potrebbe non essere poi così limpida (quella tra lei e suo marito)


----------



## geko (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *..un perdente lo sai che c'è..*
> fai comunque bene ad infondergli coraggio.
> questa in fondo è l'amicizia, l'empatia.
> 
> ...


Magra consolazione però, Spider. 

Tu continui ad ad essere arrabbiato ed avvelenato, eppure secondo la tua concezione saresti 'vincitore'. 
Per quanto possa valere, ti garantisco che nella situazione di ZDD ti senti parecchio sconfitto, sì. Senti di aver perso, eccome... 
Questo però non cambia le cose, o sbaglio?
Non bisognerebbe pensare in questi termini... Parlare di vincitori e vinti non aiuta. A me faceva solo stare peggio. Lo trovo un giochino perverso ed inutile. 



zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, un po' ho sottovalutato il prezzo. Tuttavia ne ho ben presto compreso l'entita'. Quello che non capisco e' il mio intestardirmi, quel voler andare avanti costi quel che costi...avrei fatto tutto, ma proprio tutto. Perche'? Continuo a chiedermelo...non mi capisco. *Non capisco la vita, non capisco perche' si debba soffrire cosi', non capisco perche' non sono al pub con quella 30enne  cosi' carina che non fa che chiedermelo oppure con la collega cosi' sexy e maliziosa (anche se un po' deficiente). E' dunque questo che fa l'amore? Ridatemi il non amore allora...*
> 
> Scusate i toni, a volte mi prende la mano, ma sono un po' stravolto. Passera'.


Ora capisco perché qualcuno aveva paragonato la mia storia alla tua, ai tempi. 
Comunque... Probabilmente ti sei intestardito perché quello che hai vissuto ha stravolto la tua vita e le ha dato un senso, un senso VERO... E, quando lo conosci, quel senso non vuoi perderlo per niente al mondo. E ti ritrovi disposto a lottare perfino contro i mulini a vento.
Il _non-amore_ probabilmente arriverà... 
Però forse la vera sconfitta è proprio questa eh. Non credo d'essere d'accordo con chi ti definisce un debole. Ci vogliono due coglioni così per riconoscere i sentimenti, anche quando sono difficili, e nonostante questo starci dentro ed attraversarli fino in fondo... Anche se dentro di te sai che ti distruggeranno. 
Non avrà molto senso, e sono il primo a sostenerlo, ma credo che l'Amore implichi anche una dose massiccia di irrazionalità...
Forse diventi un debole proprio quando cominci ad avere paura delle emozioni più profonde e basta anche solo l'ombra di un sentimento potenzialmente forte per farti scappare a gambe levate. In questo modo ti proteggi dal dolore lacerante, forse, ma allo stesso tempo tagli fuori una fetta di vita solo perché ti manca il coraggio di rischiare... Questione di scelte, temo. 
Io, ad esempio, scelgo la 30enne così carina che non fa che chiedermelo, la collega sexy no ma solo perché ho regole ferree a riguardo.  
Sdrammatizzo eh. 

In definitiva, ti auguro di non perdere la forza di crederci ancora. Il resto passerà, certo che passerà. :up:


----------



## maxschene (25 Settembre 2012)

*riflessioni*

caro zona, ho tutto il rispetto per il tuo amore e per la tua sofferenza. Il rispetto che, secondo me, si deve a tutti gli amori e sofferenze, a prescindere.

Ma poi ci sono le valutazioni di merito. Ebbene io credo che nei tradimenti occorra distinguere in primo luogo tra i tradimenti per puro piacere da quelli d'amore. 

Nel caso dei primi, nei quali non c'e' vero coinvolgimento sentimentale ma solo sesso (nella larga accezione del termine, vale a dire a coprire anche l'innamoramento cui non segue nessun progetto comune) credo che tradito e traditore siano sulla stessa barca. Ci si puo' ragionare meglio, ma in buona sostanza io vedo due adulti che si prendono dei piaceri che possono essere cosiderati immorali, ma non sono illegali.

Diverso e'il discorso del tradimento per amore tra una persona libera ed una impegnata. Io credo che in questi casi la persona impegnata sia parte debole. E' lei che ha una storia che probabilmente non funziona. E' lei alla ricerca di nuova linfa dopo essersi data in una relazione che probabilmente scricchiola. E tuttavia, se non ci sono i figli, io credo che il patto d'amore possa essere sciolto in mille modi, anche con un tradimento. Il vecchio amore perde un traditore il nuovo amore lo guadagna sapendo quel che ha fatto. In pratica il nuovo amore prende qualcuno che sa puo' tradire. E la lotta per l'amore e' senza frontiere. Tutto si puo' in guerra ed in amore. I fatti dimostraranno che probabilmente il nuovo amore doipo due anni sara' come il vecchio, ma tant'e'.

Ma poi ci sono le famiglie. Le coppie con figli. Li' io credo che l'inistenza dell'amante per rompere il patto d'amore esistente sia sbagliata ed andrebbe sanzionata civilmente. Come? Io darei un'azione imprescrittibile a figli per citare in giudizio in sede civile per danni l'amante che abbia "spinto" la persona sposata a dissolvere la famiglia. La famigla e' sotto mille pressioni. Ed e' facile per un qualcuno esterno ficcarcisi dentro con amore e presenza amorosa, laddove tutte il resto delle rotture sono in famiglia. Ripeto,per me gli adulti restano adulti. Ci puo' essere un giudizio morale, ma li' si ferma.

Ma di fronte ai figli, io credo che l'esterno dovrebbe fare un passo indietro laddove la persona impegnata abbia detto o mostrato di non voler lasciare la famiglia. E credo che anche che, come ogni regola cogente, vada sanzionata. Non credo ai divieti. Ma la responsabilita' civile e' altro. Credo che la gente ci penserebbe due volte prima di 'innamorarsi' di persone con figli e tirargli il sasso alla finestra per convincerle a lasciare se sapessero che un giorno potrebbero essere chiamate a risponderne civilmente ai figli, i quali hanno sofferto a causa di questi eventi.

E quindi credo che nel tuo caso avresti dovuto ritirarti da tempo, dal primo momento in cui lei ti ha detto che non voleva lasciare la famiglia. In quel momento e' nato l'obbligo, che io amerei essere giuridico, del rispetto della famiglia ed in particolare dei figli. Non era una lotta tra te ed il marito, ma un'ingiusta intrusione nella VITA altrui.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi dici che cosa hai sentito, posso provare a spiegare.



Ho letto soltanto due pagine fino ad adesso.

Nella lettera di ZDD ho letto che era l'amante di una donna sposata, etc. 
Nelle vostre risposte ho notato una forma di solidarietà e voglia di alleviargli un dolore, tra le quali la tua dove scrivi la frase del marito "cornuto" che ha vinto o non ha vinto. quella frase presa nel contesto di quello appena letto in due pagine senza sapere la vera storia di ZDD mi è risultata molto sgradevole, probabile che nella storia di ZDD ci sia qualcosa che io non so. E quindi questa forma tua/vostra di solidarietà e voglia di....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Magra consolazione però, Spider.
> 
> Tu continui ad ad essere arrabbiato ed avvelenato, eppure secondo la tua concezione saresti 'vincitore'.
> Per quanto possa valere, ti garantisco che nella situazione di ZDD ti senti parecchio sconfitto, sì. Senti di aver perso, eccome...
> ...


​Mi soffermo su questa frase, bellissima.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2012)

maxschene ha detto:


> caro zona, ho tutto il rispetto per il tuo amore e per la tua sofferenza. Il rispetto che, secondo me, si deve a tutti gli amori e sofferenze, a prescindere.
> 
> Ma poi ci sono le valutazioni di merito. Ebbene io credo che nei tradimenti occorra distinguere in primo luogo tra i tradimenti per puro piacere da quelli d'amore.
> 
> ...


naturalmente concordo


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto soltanto due pagine fino ad adesso.
> 
> Nella lettera di ZDD ho letto che era l'amante di una donna sposata, etc.
> Nelle vostre risposte ho notato una forma di solidarietà e voglia di alleviargli un dolore, tra le quali la tua dove scrivi la frase del marito "cornuto" che ha vinto o non ha vinto. quella frase presa nel contesto di quello appena letto in due pagine senza sapere la vera storia di ZDD mi è risultata molto sgradevole, probabile che nella storia di ZDD ci sia qualcosa che io non so. E quindi questa forma tua/vostra di solidarietà e voglia di....


Immaginavo che fosse quella la frase che ti aveva disturbato.
Se leggi, vedrai che la frase in questione era in realtà dura, non era mia intenzione consolarlo facendogli pensare che in realtà era il marito ad avere perso. Mi infastidiva, anzi, quel confronto e volevo essere sarcastica.

Per il resto, sì, io mi sento di volerlo consolare per quello che prova. Perchè lui ama quella donna. Perchè anche quando l'amore è clandestino la sofferenza e la gioia e la sofferenza quando la gioia va via, sono reali. 
E perchè per me la questione era tra lui e lei.
Sì, lei è sposata, c'è il marito, ma Zona avrebbe continuato a fare di tutto per quella donna sia che lei fosse stata single, sposata come era, o appena fidanzata.
Se avesse potuto, se lei gliene avesse dato il permesso, lui avrebbe combattuto per potere stare con lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> quello che hai vissuto ha stravolto la tua vita e le ha dato un senso, un senso VERO... E, quando lo conosci, quel senso non vuoi perderlo per niente al mondo. E ti ritrovi disposto a lottare perfino contro i mulini a vento.
> Il _non-amore_ probabilmente arriverà...
> Però forse la vera sconfitta è proprio questa eh. Non credo d'essere d'accordo con chi ti definisce un debole. Ci vogliono due coglioni così per riconoscere i sentimenti, anche quando sono difficili, e nonostante questo starci dentro ed attraversarli fino in fondo... Anche se dentro di te sai che ti distruggeranno.


sì. E aggiungo che l'amore non si sceglie. Quando ti accorgi che è arrivato ci sei già dentro con tutte le scarpe. Un abbraccio a tutti e due.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immaginavo che fosse quella la frase che ti aveva disturbato.
> Se leggi, vedrai che la frase in questione era in realtà dura, non era mia intenzione consolarlo facendogli pensare che in realtà era il marito ad avere perso. Mi infastidiva, anzi, quel confronto e volevo essere sarcastica.
> 
> Per il resto, sì, io mi sento di volerlo consolare per quello che prova. Perchè lui ama quella donna. Perchè anche quando l'amore è clandestino la sofferenza e la gioia e la sofferenza quando la gioia va via, sono reali.
> ...



Leggendo ZDD posso senz'altro dire che da quello che scrive e che voi scrivete, sia una persona sensibile, una persona ottima, una persona "buona" . Ma con tutto ciò ,sa che la sua storia ( per quello che ho letto fino ad adesso) è una storia sbagliata? sa che la sua storia tratta il tradimento? sa che una persona sensibile ottima buona non deve tradire ne far tradire ? Lo so sto scrivendo cose scontate. ( si fa per dire) 
Cosa posso dirgli adesso io? mi unisco a voi altri nell'augurargli un futuro sereno, ma che sia un futuro non basato sui tradimenti. 

E comunque nausicaa riprendo una tua frase scritta sopra, un uomo deve fare tutto per la donna che ama, ed in questo caso poteva non farla tradire, sarebbe stato il regalo migliore quando si ama. E per lui stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo ZDD posso senz'altro dire che da quello che scrive e che voi scrivete, sia una persona sensibile, una persona ottima, una persona "buona" . Ma con tutto ciò ,sa che la sua storia ( per quello che ho letto fino ad adesso) è una storia sbagliata? sa che la sua storia tratta il tradimento? sa che una persona sensibile ottima buona non deve tradire ne far tradire ? Lo so sto scrivendo cose scontate. ( si fa per dire)
> Cosa posso dirgli adesso io? mi unisco a voi altri nell'augurargli un futuro sereno, ma che sia un futuro non basato sui tradimenti.
> 
> E comunque nausicaa riprendo una tua frase scritta sopra, *un uomo deve fare tutto per la donna che ama, ed in questo caso poteva non farla tradire, sarebbe stato il regalo migliore quando si ama*. E per lui stesso.



Non arrivo alla sublimità di essere sinceramente felice se l'uomo che amo mi lascia per essere felice con un'altra, e non arrivo alla sublimità di amare e decidere che la cosa migliore per la donna che amo è non farla tradire.

Non so come è cominciata la loro storia, sono arrivata che si stava già trascinando.

Ma nonostante io sia contraria ai tradimenti, nonostante quando penso al mio, e rimpiango mille volte di non aver capito prima che quello che dovevo fare era mollare di corsa mio marito, e magari evitare di sposarlo prima, invece di tradirlo quell'unica volta, essere beccata, e dar inizio al cancan.

Nonostante questo... no, mi spiace, è troppo in là quel pensiero epr me.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

maxschene ha detto:


> caro zona, ho tutto il rispetto per il tuo amore e per la tua sofferenza. Il rispetto che, secondo me, si deve a tutti gli amori e sofferenze, a prescindere.
> 
> Ma poi ci sono le valutazioni di merito. Ebbene io credo che nei tradimenti occorra distinguere in primo luogo tra i tradimenti per puro piacere da quelli d'amore.
> 
> ...


*Sono daccordo su tutto, 
*
tranne su una cosa; siamo proprio certi che la responsabilità della crisi vada ricercata, quando c'è, in quella figura esterna che s inserisce nella coppia ?  io non lo sono affatto. Se l elemento esterno s'insinua è perchè all interno della stessa si sono create le condizioni perchè possa insinuarsi. e le condizioni chi le ha create? Due adulti, capaci di intere e di volere e la coppia come il ruolo genitoriale.

Quindi ,a livello teorico ,non sarebbe piu utile fare affrontare alla coppia, prima di procreare, un esame psicoattitudinale per verificare realmente se in entrambi  le capacità di essere genitore ci sono oppure no?

Fantascienza.


----------



## milli (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma nessuno di voi ha mai vissuto un amore impossibile, tipo quando sei adolescente e ti piace uno di un'altra classe che però non ti fila? L'amore, l'infatuazione, non ricambiate fanno di quel sentimento qualcosa di enorme e di doloroso.
Quello che hai vissuto, anche se su un altro piano ovvio, è qualcosa di simile, tu l'hai amata e la ami ancora pur sapendo che da parte sua non c'erano gli stessi sentimenti. Era, è stato, ed è ancora un amore dispari.

Per quanto sarà una misera consolazione a te rimane la consapevolezza di aver creduto in questo sentimento e di aver, per quanto ti è stato possibile, lottato per esso. E non è poco.

Lei no. Quando si è resa conto della frittata, ha fatto dietrofront incurante delle macerie che si lasciava alle spalle.


Adesso mi odierai: non hai perso niente. Anzi, passata la "sbornia", perchè passerà,a te rimarrà la capacità di amare, di costruire l'amore.

E' ora che guardi avanti, lasciala perdere definitivamente, tronca ogni rapporto con lei, riprenditi il sacrosanto diritto di vivere la tua vita.


----------



## maxschene (25 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *Sono daccordo su tutto,
> *
> tranne su una cosa; siamo proprio certi che la responsabilità della crisi vada ricercata, quando c'è, in quella figura esterna che s inserisce nella coppia ?  io non lo sono affatto. Se l elemento esterno s'insinua è perchè all interno della stessa si sono create le condizioni perchè possa insinuarsi. e le condizioni chi le ha create? Due adulti, capaci di intere e di volere e la coppia come il ruolo genitoriale.
> 
> ...


certo, la responsabilita' e' condivisa. Ma igenitori gia' li mantengono i figli e dunque sono gia' responsabili civilmente. Lo strumento cui penso io da luogo ad una responsabilita' finanziaria nel caso in cui si contribuisca (si causi, dico io, perche' a mio modesto modo di vedere andrebbe provato che il genitore ha tentato di interrompere ma l'amante ha resistito), responsabilita' finanziaria a favore dei figli. Ad esempio le giovani che si avvicinano ad uomini maturi sapranno che i vantaggi (finanziari) di oggi potrebbero tramutarsi in dolori (finanziari) di domani.

Detto questo, continuo a pensare che l'impegnato sia parte debole. Non e' libero, ha una famiglia, rotture, figli. Illibero puo' andare da chi vuole dove vuole, l'impegnato no, deve trovare chi accetta questa situazione. In questo senso il libero secondo me ha piu' responsabilita'. Ma anche qui sono opinioni


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non arrivo alla sublimità di essere sinceramente felice se l'uomo che amo mi lascia per essere felice con un'altra, e non arrivo alla sublimità di amare e decidere che la cosa migliore per la donna che amo è non farla tradire.
> 
> Non so come è cominciata la loro storia, sono arrivata che si stava già trascinando.
> 
> ...



Credi nei colpi di fulmine ? o credi nell'amore che si evolve nel tempo? parlo di quell'amore che inizialmente ti prende perchè capisci che insieme qualcosa vibra, e nel tempo evolvendosi si trasforma in vero amore.

Se credi nei colpi di fulmine, allora posso darti ragione.
Se credi nell'amore che vibra da subito ma che ha bisogno di coltivarsi nel tempo per diventare vero amore, ti do torto. 
Credo tu capisca cosa voglio dirti con i due esempi.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credi nei colpi di fulmine ? o credi nell'amore che si evolve nel tempo? parlo di quell'amore che inizialmente ti prende perchè capisci che insieme qualcosa vibra, e nel tempo evolvendosi si trasforma in vero amore.
> 
> Se credi nei colpi di fulmine, allora posso darti ragione.
> Se credi nell'amore che vibra da subito ma che ha bisogno di coltivarsi nel tempo per diventare vero amore, ti do torto.
> Credo tu capisca cosa voglio dirti con i due esempi.



Massì, te l'ho detto, sono contraria ai tradimenti, e non credo all'amore istantaneo.
Non bisognerebbe tradire e tutto.

Ma alla fine, mi sento vicina a chi cade.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Massì, te l'ho detto, sono contraria ai tradimenti, e non credo all'amore istantaneo.
> Non bisognerebbe tradire e tutto.
> 
> Ma alla fine, mi sento vicina a chi cade.


In effetti razionalizzare è facile. E qua è facile scrivere no ? 

Quindi alla fine mi quoto io stesso :mrgreen: Nel senso che, ho fatto gli auguri a  Zona scrivendogli di viversi un futuro basato su storie possibili, e non sul tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo, ti ho approvato poco più su.

Razionalizzare non è affatto facile, perchè richiede di fermarsi, riflettere, fare un passo indietro: frenare l'istinto bellissimo alla ricerca dell'infinita emozione (dolorosa o lieta, comunque esaltante) dentro di noi.

E' molto molto più facile, auto compiacersi crogiolandosi per anni nella presunta storia romantica del grande amore osteggiato dalle circostanze e dal destino, del grande amore incompiuto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

ed ecco perchè ho detto a ZDD che è un debole

non è un giudizio di valore con il quale condannarlo a vita e in toto

ma in questi casi la compassione e la comprensione (tolta quella iniziale verso l'umana sofferenza) è quanto di peggio per lui

ed è inutile il suo continuo riversare energie emotive in questa situazione


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, ti ho approvato poco più su.
> 
> Razionalizzare non è affatto facile, perchè richiede di fermarsi, riflettere, fare un passo indietro: frenare l'istinto bellissimo alla ricerca dell'infinita emozione (dolorosa o lieta, comunque esaltante) dentro di noi.
> 
> E' molto molto più facile, auto compiacersi crogiolandosi per anni nella presunta storia romantica del grande amore osteggiato dalle circostanze e dal destino, del grande amore incompiuto.



E fino a quando il tutto dura poco è comprensibile.

E' quando dura troppo nel tempo che sostengo sia incomprensibile. E' una maniera e scusatemi la frase, malata, una maniera in cui nulla ha senso, è un gioco infantile dove non si vuole maturare e crescere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E fino a quando il tutto dura poco è comprensibile.
> 
> E' quando dura troppo nel tempo che sostengo sia incomprensibile. E' una maniera e scusatemi la frase, malata, una maniera in cui nulla ha senso, è un gioco infantile dove non si vuole maturare e crescere.



:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Settembre 2012)

maxschene ha detto:


> *certo, la responsabilita' e' condivisa. Ma igenitori gia' li mantengono i figli e dunque sono gia' responsabili civilmente. Lo strumento cui penso io da luogo ad una responsabilita' finanziaria nel caso in cui si contribuisca (si causi, dico io, perche' a mio modesto modo di vedere andrebbe provato che il genitore ha tentato di interrompere ma l'amante ha resistito), responsabilita' finanziaria a favore dei figli. Ad esempio le giovani che si avvicinano ad uomini maturi sapranno che i vantaggi (finanziari) di oggi potrebbero tramutarsi in dolori (finanziari) di domani.*
> 
> *Detto questo, continuo a pensare che l'impegnato sia parte debole. Non e' libero, ha una famiglia, rotture, figli. Illibero puo' andare da chi vuole dove vuole, l'impegnato no, deve trovare chi accetta questa situazione. In questo senso il libero secondo me ha piu' responsabilita'. Ma anche qui sono opinioni*


*

è interessante quello che dici.ci  rifletto.
*


----------



## Duchessa (25 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed ecco perchè ho detto a ZDD che è un debole
> 
> non è un giudizio di valore con il quale condannarlo a vita e in toto
> 
> ...


Nel rosso, tema interessante..
Che sia inutile è cosa sacrosanta
che accada spesso pure vero
ma
un certo tipo di bisogno e di energia si deve nutrire di qualcosa
e certi cibi non bastano
o non tutti i cibi sono adatti a tutti.
Per questo e da questo, penso, nascono i pensieri ossessivi e le nostalgie continue..
è difficile riuscire ad ascoltarsi il vuoto
e resistere.


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..infatti, non ti insinui nella coppia, ma nella debolezza dell'altro, che è molto peggio.
> di questa debolezza, ne assumi la forza, la parvenza... ansimando di vivere quello che per troppo tempo ti è mancato.
> L'adolescenza è finita, i primi amori pure.. restano comunque quelli degli altri.
> da quelli puoi sempre attingere.


Tu mi fai pensare, Spider...vedere le cose da angolazioni inusuali...grazie


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Settembre 2012)

maxschene ha detto:


> caro zona, ho tutto il rispetto per il tuo amore e per la tua sofferenza. Il rispetto che, secondo me, si deve a tutti gli amori e sofferenze, a prescindere.
> 
> Ma poi ci sono le valutazioni di merito. Ebbene io credo che nei tradimenti occorra distinguere in primo luogo tra i tradimenti per puro piacere da quelli d'amore.
> 
> ...


Non è così.Ma sei giiustificato perchè non conosci la storia, anzi forse alcuni dettagli non li conosce nessuno perchè credo di scriverne la prima volta. Allora, guarda: io non ho fatto nessuna intrusione, è stata la mia amante a cercarmi. Io all'epoca ero infelicemente sposato ma non mi passava proprio per la testa andare a importunare belle donne 40enni in crisi. Quando abbiamo iniziato la relazione, le ho chiarito da subito che non le chiedevo assolutamente di sfasciare la sua famiglia: non lo volevo perchè non ne avrei sopportato il peso della responsabilità e perche ingiusto, nei riguardi proprio dei figli come dici tu. Io poi mi sono separato. Ma non per responsabilità dell'amante, ma perchè così doveva andare. Lei non ha mai avuto intenzione di lasciare il marito per me. Ne' io gliel'ho chiesto. Le chiedevo complicità, affettività ed emozioni. Mi ha dato solo queste. Quando le girava. Ora lei ha rivitalizzato(?) il suo rapporto, mi ha usato, e io eccomi qua. Non rimpiango nulla. Le devo tanto in termini di riscoperta di me stesso. Ma non mi si dica MAI che io abbia invaso la sua vita. IO sono stato invaso. Invaso e invasato.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Settembre 2012)

*ZDD*

chi ha avuto ha avuto ha avuto chi ha dato ha dato ha dato scurdammece ò passato...



grazie dei 4 anni di relax ora torna a cuccia.... è un classico.. che ti aspettavi che lei lasciasse vitto, alloggio, lavatura imbiancatura e stiratura per te?.... 

ahh l'ammore e che fà fà ..


----------



## Lucrezia (26 Settembre 2012)

maxschene ha detto:


> Ma poi ci sono le famiglie. Le coppie con figli. Li' io credo che l'inistenza dell'amante per rompere il patto d'amore esistente sia sbagliata ed andrebbe sanzionata civilmente. Come? Io darei un'azione imprescrittibile a figli per citare in giudizio in sede civile per danni l'amante che abbia "spinto" la persona sposata a dissolvere la famiglia. La famigla e' sotto mille pressioni. Ed e' facile per un qualcuno esterno ficcarcisi dentro con amore e presenza amorosa, laddove tutte il resto delle rotture sono in famiglia. Ripeto,per me gli adulti restano adulti. Ci puo' essere un giudizio morale, ma li' si ferma.
> 
> Ma di fronte ai figli, io credo che l'esterno dovrebbe fare un passo indietro laddove la persona impegnata abbia detto o mostrato di non voler lasciare la famiglia. E credo che anche che, come ogni regola cogente, vada sanzionata. Non credo ai divieti. Ma la responsabilita' civile e' altro. Credo che la gente ci penserebbe due volte prima di 'innamorarsi' di persone con figli e tirargli il sasso alla finestra per convincerle a lasciare se sapessero che un giorno potrebbero essere chiamate a risponderne civilmente ai figli, i quali hanno sofferto a causa di questi eventi.
> 
> E quindi credo che nel tuo caso avresti dovuto ritirarti da tempo, dal primo momento in cui lei ti ha detto che non voleva lasciare la famiglia. In quel momento e' nato l'obbligo, che io amerei essere giuridico, del rispetto della famiglia ed in particolare dei figli. Non era una lotta tra te ed il marito, ma un'ingiusta intrusione nella VITA altrui.


No, no, no. Mi dispiace ma i discorsi sui figli non posso tollerarli. è un mio gravissimo limite, lo so, e ci sto lavorando, perchè mi rendo conto che non posso cominciare a lanciare coltelli ogni volta che qualcuno dice di non lasciare la famiglia per il bene dei figli.
Un conto è quando la famiglia funziona ancora. Traduzione di famiglia che funziona ancora: famiglia in cui i genitori sono felici insieme. Ma a me pare, anche se sono disposta a discuterne non essendo categorica al riguardo, che generalmente un "tradimento d'amore" è già segno che la coppia non è più felice. O che comunque non lo è più nel momento in cui subentra l'amante.
Sono fermamente convinta che tenere in piedi un matrimonio infelice per il "bene" dei figli sia un grave errore, in quanto, benchè forse si tratti di un atto di buona fede, provoca l'effetto opposto. è evidente che ai figli, la separazione dei genitori provochi dolore. Ma almeno è un dolore che può avere una fine laddove i genitori approfittino dell'occasione per farsi una vita felice. Ma vivere con due genitori che si ignorano, o litigano tutto il tempo, e spargono depressione, frustrazione e infelicità per la casa come bombe nucleari addosso ai bambini, rovina la vita dei medesimi. I quali, più che imparare ciò che gli viene detto, imparano ciò che i loro genitori sono e fanno, e dunque imparano l'implicito ordine a sacrificare la loro felicità una volta adulti, e a vedere l'amore come una sorta di compromesso faticoso fatto in gran parte di dolore e corna ricevute e subite.

Detto ciò, posso rispondere  ZDD, e dirti: questo evento sicuramente doloroso per la signora è venuto in qualche modo a salvarti. Queste storie sono terribilmente difficili da chiudere, sono dolorose e ormai, dopo quattro anni, mi viene da dire che la situazione non avrebbe portato a nulla. L'unica cosa che serviva era che uno di voi avesse il coraggio di dire "basta" in maniera categorica e definitiva. Adesso puoi ricominciare a vivere la tua vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Sono fermamente convinta che tenere in piedi un matrimonio infelice per il "bene" dei figli sia un grave errore, in quanto, benchè forse si tratti di un atto di buona fede, provoca l'effetto opposto. è evidente che ai figli, la separazione dei genitori provochi dolore. Ma almeno è un dolore che può avere una fine laddove i genitori approfittino dell'occasione per farsi una vita felice. Ma vivere con due genitori che si ignorano, o litigano tutto il tempo, e spargono depressione, frustrazione e infelicità per la casa come bombe nucleari addosso ai bambini, rovina la vita dei medesimi. I quali, più che imparare ciò che gli viene detto, imparano ciò che i loro genitori sono e fanno, e dunque imparano l'implicito ordine a sacrificare la loro felicità una volta adulti, e a vedere l'amore come una sorta di compromesso faticoso fatto in gran parte di dolore e corna ricevute e subite.


la frequenza delle separazioni che si registra oggi, a poca distanza di tempo dal matrimonio, lascia pensare a tutt'altro tipo di ordine implicito ricevuto, ovvero: "sacrificio? no, grazie!". 
non è che sia proprio esaltante anche questo.


----------



## Lucrezia (26 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la frequenza delle separazioni che si registra oggi, a poca distanza di tempo dal matrimonio, lascia pensare a tutt'altro tipo di ordine implicito ricevuto, ovvero: "sacrificio? no, grazie!".
> non è che sia proprio esaltante anche questo.


Tralasciando il fatto che quando parli di picco di separazioni dopo il matrimonio temo di non sapere di cosa tu stia parlando (o magari sono io che sono circondata da coppie che non si smollano manco sotto tortura, non so), vorrei sfatare questo mito del matrimonio basato sul sacrificio, e anche il fatto che la separazione e il divorzio siano una forma demoniaca di svogliatezza e mancanza di voglia di prendersi responsabilità.
Le persone che si lasciano subito dopo essersi sposate sono in genere persone che si sono sposate già in dubbio, spinte da pressioni di tipo culturale del tipo "State già insieme da otto anni, è ora che si sposiate" piuttosto che "Hai già 28/38 anni,è ora che ti sposi", e si sa che un matrimonio che nasce già col dubbbio non dura molto, oppure semplicemente persone che si sono sposate troppo in fretta, senza darsi il tempo di capire se fosse effettivamente la scelta giusta.
A parte questo, onestamente sono stanca di sentire discorsi sui "bocconi amari che si dovranno mandar giù", "sacrificio e compromessi" come cifra del rapporto duraturo. è evidente che condividere la propria vita per molti anni con una persona contempli anche momenti di crisi, di difficoltà, di stanchezza, magari persino di noia. Ma questo non  significa annullare la propria individualità e piegarsi a compromessi che alla lunga diventano intollerabili, non significa necessariamente arrivare ad essere coinquilini amici, o lasiare che il senso di responsabilità per la famiglia soffochi l'amore fra i due partner. Un po' di egoismo è necessario, per il semplicissimo fatto che non puoi rendere felici le persone che ami se prima di tutto non sei felice tu. Io credo che in questo forum, e non solo qui ovviamente, nonostante le differenze di età, siamo ancora un po' tutti figli di quell'educazione per cui ti sposi e sopporti tutto quel che succede fino alla morte, perchè la famiglia è la famiglia, è difficile, ma devi tirare avanti, e se non funziona, in qualche modo è un fallimento. Be', vedo i frutti di questo modo di pensare, e non mi piacciono. L'impegno è necessario, la responsabilità è necessaria, ma essere sereni, soddisfatti e realizzati in un rapporto di coppia, in qualunque fase della relazione, è fondamentale, e nel separarsi e divorziare non c'è niente di male, non è una sfida persa. Le persone con gli anni cambiano, a volte insieme, molto più spesso no. In realtà è straordinario che una coppia si mantenga viva per dieci, venti, trenta, quarant'anni, è meraviglioso, ma non è la norma. è difficile da realizzare. In tutta la mia vita, io ho visto solo tre-quattro coppie così. Tutti gli altri stavano insieme per abitudine, paura, comodità. Questa secondo me non è prendersi un impegno. Forse è immaturità emozionale. Linciatemi pure, ma io la vedo così.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> aridaje con le Messaline....
> la signora voleva scopate extra, Zona si è immamorato... cazzo c'entra lei?
> Lei semplicemente è tornata nell'ovile, perchè sempre, sempre lì voleva stare.
> anche lei ha perso molto, molto di più...



 ti quoto..:up:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Settembre 2012)

*Zona*

quello che ti è capitato non sono altro che gli inconvenienti dei Toyboys , perchè parliamoci chiaro questo sei stato. è un copione che si ripete e più o meno recita così..Lei " grazie di questi magnifici 4 anni che mi hai fatto passare , con te sono stata benissimo, ma mi sono accorta che amo ancora mio marito . lo so sono una stronza ma questo nuovo figlio ci ha unito ancora di più, mi sono accorta di amare mio marito, forse l'ho sempre amato non so spiegarmelo ma è così. Tu sei stato molto importante per me ed mi costa moltissimo dirti queste cose ma proprio per la stima che ho in te mi sento in dovere di essere *onesta*  con te. ti prego di non cercarmi più , non servirebbe a nulla, ci faremmo del male a vicenda e *tu meriti una donna migliore di me , *ti auguro di trovare una donna che sappia amarti come non sono riuscita a farlo io, perchè tu lo meriti. grazie ancora e scusami , e perdonami se puoi. più o meno è andata così eh zona?


----------



## Spider (26 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quello che ti è capitato non sono altro che gli inconvenienti dei Toyboys , perchè parliamoci chiaro questo sei stato. è un copione che si ripete e più o meno recita così..Lei " grazie di questi magnifici 4 anni che mi hai fatto passare , con te sono stata benissimo, ma mi sono accorta che amo ancora mio marito . lo so sono una stronza ma questo nuovo figlio ci ha unito ancora di più, mi sono accorta di amare mio marito, forse l'ho sempre amato non so spiegarmelo ma è così. Tu sei stato molto importante per me ed mi costa moltissimo dirti queste cose ma proprio per la stima che ho in te mi sento in dovere di essere *onesta*  con te. ti prego di non cercarmi più , non servirebbe a nulla, ci faremmo del male a vicenda e *tu meriti una donna migliore di me , *ti auguro di trovare una donna che sappia amarti come non sono riuscita a farlo io, perchè tu lo meriti. grazie ancora e scusami , e perdonami se puoi. più o meno è andata così eh zona?


e qui potrebbe solo dircelo lui.

io mi trovo in accordo con te bat, 
 e in fondo derscrivi cosi bene una situazione.. che fai pensare che tu l'abbia vissuta.
certo resta il ricordo... quello che avresti voluto fosse,
 difficile accettare che tu o un altro niente sarebbe cambiato per lei.
difficile accettare che dal primo incontro, dal primo momento, dal primo abbraccio tutto era già scritto.

specialmente se in quell'abbraccio ci hai messo tutta la tua vita.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> adoro questo dipinto...



Finirò per diventarvi odiosa lo so....però devo dirlo(perchè questa cosa mi da immensa soddisfazione...), io l'ho visto dal vivo nella mia scorsa vacanza!!!!


Minerva mi odierà prima o poi lo sento!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Finirò per diventarvi odiosa lo so....però devo dirlo(perchè questa cosa mi da immensa soddisfazione...), io l'ho visto dal vivo nella mia scorsa vacanza!!!!
> 
> 
> Minerva mi odierà prima o poi lo sento!:mrgreen:




:bleble:


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Finirò per diventarvi odiosa lo so....però devo dirlo(perchè questa cosa mi da immensa soddisfazione...), io l'ho visto dal vivo nella mia scorsa vacanza!!!!
> 
> 
> Minerva mi odierà prima o poi lo sento!:mrgreen:


ci mancherebbe altro, fai bene a vantartene


----------



## battiato63 (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e qui potrebbe solo dircelo lui.
> 
> io mi trovo in accordo con te bat,
> e in fondo derscrivi cosi bene una situazione.. *che fai pensare che tu l'abbia vissuta.
> ...



neretto: purtroppo no ma mi piacerebbe tanto:up::up:


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto: purtroppo no ma mi piacerebbe tanto:up::up:


davvero ti sarebbe piaciuto essere stato un "pupazzo" innamorato?


----------



## zona del disastro (27 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quello che ti è capitato non sono altro che gli inconvenienti dei Toyboys , perchè parliamoci chiaro questo sei stato. è un copione che si ripete e più o meno recita così..Lei " grazie di questi magnifici 4 anni che mi hai fatto passare , con te sono stata benissimo, ma mi sono accorta che amo ancora mio marito . lo so sono una stronza ma questo nuovo figlio ci ha unito ancora di più, mi sono accorta di amare mio marito, forse l'ho sempre amato non so spiegarmelo ma è così. Tu sei stato molto importante per me ed mi costa moltissimo dirti queste cose ma proprio per la stima che ho in te mi sento in dovere di essere *onesta*  con te. ti prego di non cercarmi più , non servirebbe a nulla, ci faremmo del male a vicenda e *tu meriti una donna migliore di me , *ti auguro di trovare una donna che sappia amarti come non sono riuscita a farlo io, perchè tu lo meriti. grazie ancora e scusami , e perdonami se puoi. più o meno è andata così eh zona?


Si. Virgola piu' virgola meno, e' andata cosi'.
Ed e' in quelle virgole che si naufraga...:unhappy:


----------



## zona del disastro (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e qui potrebbe solo dircelo lui.
> 
> io mi trovo in accordo con te bat,
> e in fondo derscrivi cosi bene una situazione.. che fai pensare che tu l'abbia vissuta.
> ...


:unhappy:
:up:


----------



## zona del disastro (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero ti sarebbe piaciuto essere stato un "pupazzo" innamorato?


Eppure io a quella stronza devo tanto...se non fosse stato per lei ora peserei 120 kg con una panza di birra e noccioline...:carneval:


Magari sono solo io che ho sbagliato tutto. Sono stato troppo peso?
O cerco solo di dare un senso che non sia univocamente di disperazione a una storia che obiettivamente di univoco ha solo la sofferenza(mia)? Boh...


----------



## Spider (27 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Eppure io a quella stronza devo tanto...se non fosse stato per lei ora peserei 120 kg con una panza di birra e noccioline...:carneval:
> 
> 
> Magari sono solo io che ho sbagliato tutto. Sono stato troppo peso?
> O cerco solo di dare un senso che non sia univocamente di disperazione a una storia che obiettivamente di univoco ha solo la sofferenza(mia)? Boh...


zona, ti rispondo con il cuore in mano...
forse perchè nella tua storia, tutta diversa dalla mia, vedo l'amante di mia moglie..
anche lui si era innamorato, quell'amore impossibile, da sfidare i tempi.
 diverse le motivazioni, diversa l'età, eppure.. è bastato un niente,
perchè lei tornasse da me.
ed anche lei era sincera con lui, credimi
tutto vero, mettici quello che vuoi, passione, sentimento, gioco...ma niente di assoluto.
solo relativo al momento.. al fatto in sè.
 lei,stava bene con te, ma solo quando stava con te.
mai avrebbe vissuto una vita con te.. per quella c'era il marito.

*le persone sanno scindere... questo dovresti imparare...*


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...


Ciao Zona
Arrivo tardi....
Mi spiace tanto per te e ti mando un abbraccio fraterno...
Ma a ben vedere lo sapevi anche tu che questa storia si sarebbe conclusa con un pugno di mosche per te...
Lei è una donna sposata, e come ha osservato spider, ci ha messo un nano secondo a tornare dal marito...
Perchè è con lui che ha costruito una vita non con te...

Ovvio possiamo sognare tutte le vite che vogliamo
Ma solo una è la vita che ci è dato di vivere

Va bene che tutto serve
Ma se volgi lo sguardo a quanto tempo ed energie hai sprecato dietro a questa donna 
ti monta il nervoso con te stesso e ti sentirai stupido.

Per lo meno, per me fu così.
E recuperare il tempo perduto non è stato affatto facile...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> zona, ti rispondo con il cuore in mano...
> forse perchè .. nella tua storia, tutta diversa dalla mia, vedo l'amante di mia moglie..
> anche lui si era innamorato.. quell'amore impossibile, da sfidare i tempi.
> diverse le motivazioni, diversa l'età, eppure.. è bastato un niente..
> ...


Però Spider...
Guarda qui dentro
Quante persone arrivano qui confuse perchè non sanno proprio più scindere.
E vanno in conflitto con tutto quello che le circonda.
Magari "voleva" vivere una vita con lui, ma non ha "potuto"...

Le persone secondo me, più che scindere, cercano di operare scelte in base a costi e benefici...

Come dire...
Cosa comporta per me lasciare mio marito e partire con quest'uomo qui?
E se il prezzo da pagare è troppo alto si tira i remi in barca...

E non è un ripiego sai...
E' capire dove sta il nostro posto...

Io penso una cosa...
Se io chiedessi ad una donna di lasciare il suo marito per me...
Vorrei che lei mi rispondesse...
Ok...MA tu Conte cosa hai da offrirmi?

Ed è lì...
Che mi fa vedere i sorci verdi...

Cosa ho da offrirle?
Posso dirle...ah ma io ho già offerto tutto ad un'altra che è venuta prima di te?

Allora le dico...
Ti offro il mio amore...

Lei mi risponderà...
Tranquillo...nessuna legge ti vieta di amarmi...
In sentimento e spirito...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Spider...
> Guarda qui dentro
> Quante persone arrivano qui confuse perchè non sanno proprio più scindere.
> E vanno in conflitto con tutto quello che le circonda.
> ...


infatti tutto potrebbe risolversi, con "quanto mi dai o non mi dai?"
ma questo appunto in un mondo libero...
si sa che qui da noi arrivano le costrizioni.. e se anche mi dai tanto... non è detto che riesca a lasciare quel poco che ho.

Comunque si parlava di vincitori e vinti, io per primo ne ho parlato...
come se esibendo un vincitore, avessi la mia riscossa.
io maritozzo, mia moglie sta con me.

Zona hai vinto.
vinto cosa?
l'essere maschio
l'aver fottuto la donna di un' altro
sentirsi predatore
non basta, non basta... non dovevi innamorarti...forse allora si avresti vinto.
quella vittoria comune ai più, di che vantarsi al bar, con gli amici...
tu neanche questo potresti fare.

la tua vittoria Zona, è accettare sentimentalmente la tua sconfitta.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti tutto potrebbe risolversi, con "quanto mi dai o non mi dai?"
> ma questo appunto in un mondo libero...
> si sa che qui da noi arrivano le costrizioni.. e se anche mi dai tanto... non è detto che riesca a lascire quel poco che ho.
> 
> ...


Senti...
Spider...tu sei molto ferito dentro no?
Bon anche Zona.
E parla il suo orgoglio ferito...
In realtà non ci sono nè vinti nè vincitori, perchè non è certo una partita a scacchi...
E non ci sono sconfitte...

C'è solo da prendere atto che non possiamo accanirci contro il libero arbitrio delle persone...

E concedere loro il libero arbitrio è già un grande passo verso la libertà...

Perchè Spider ti lancio un'altra provocazione terrificante...
Come la metti se scopri che dentro il suo cuore, lei ti dice ho sbagliato nei tuoi confronti, solo per non farti soffrire, e vedessi che invece ha solo seguito un suo desiderio che niente aveva a che vedere con te...

Ok valutiamo una persona...no?
Io.

E sono lì con te e tua moglie.
Metti che tua moglie mi veda sotto una certa luce, che tu non puoi o non riesci, data la diversità sessuale...

Come la metti?
Lei può vedere in me un uomo affascinante e decisamente sexy...
Tu puoi vedere solo uno che potrebbe essere un nemico...

Ed è libertà questa?

Non ci sono nè vinti nè vincitori...

Ma situazioni che si evolvono a seconda degli accadimenti...

Vero sai SPider...
VERISSIMO: io mi stavo per separare...

Eravamo per avvocati...

Poi mia moglie si è ammalata...
Un evento non previsto, ma che ha rabaltato tutto lo scenario no?

Come sai Spider...
Quando diamo tutto per certo è facile fare quelli che vivono liberamente e felici...
Quando tutto viene messo in discussione dalle fondamenta di un rapporto le cose cambiano...

Per me, credimi, 

Ragazzi non è stato il pietismo che mi ha fatto desistere...

MA sbatter il muso, 
Sul fatto, fatto così...

Separiamoci...
Ma occhio...

CHe ogni giorno ciascuno di noi può finire separato a causa della morte dell'altro.

E mi sono spaventato da morire...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> Arrivo tardi....
> Mi spiace tanto per te e ti mando un abbraccio fraterno...
> Ma a ben vedere lo sapevi anche tu che questa storia si sarebbe conclusa con un pugno di mosche per te...
> ...


Vero. E quando in ballo c'è quella si fanno i conti. Quello che si può perdere in cambio di un'incognita. Tutto dipende da quello che possiamo permetterci di perdere.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> zona, ti rispondo con il cuore in mano...
> forse perchè nella tua storia, tutta diversa dalla mia, vedo l'amante di mia moglie..
> anche lui si era innamorato, quell'amore impossibile, da sfidare i tempi.
> diverse le motivazioni, diversa l'età, eppure.. è bastato un niente,
> ...




spider...
no nov voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo e premetto che ho letto poco e niente...
ma l'amante(specie se è single) non può scindere...
lui crede alla sua realtà...lui crede alle parle fatti e quant'altro accade nei loro fugaci incontri...


stringendo..se
io sposata
faccio credere all'amante che sto bene con lui bla bla bla...
lo riempio di coccole baci ecc ecc complimenti...ecc ecc...
dimostro a pieno il mio stare bene con lui(vuoi per volontà,vuoi per finzione)
è chiaro che qualche perchpè me lo devo aspettare se decido di rompere..
è chiaro che l'altro poi non si da pace....
(specie se è unnamorato)...


quindi di chi è la colpa?

se per me tu amante sei solo un volore aggiunto....
aggiunto non primario...
se mi piaci molto,ma non ti amo...
se sto bene con te..ma la mia vita è altro da te...
se ti innamori o nel momento in cui intuisco una sofferenza...PER RISPETTO per te...e per evitare stragi...
mi allontano subito...
non resto a pettinare le bambole...
e poi mi meraviglio che non scindi....che non comprendi....


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, bella gente:sonar:
> volevo solo informarvi delle evoluzioni- involuzioni della mia storia, per quelle poche anime buone che vi hanno gentilmente mostrato interesse negli ultimi annetti. Breve sunto: io single, nel senso di separato, lei sposata. Relazione di 4 anni, tra alti e bassi, molti sensi di colpa suoi seguiti da rescissioni di storia con me salvo ricaderci, molto sesso, tanto dolore e stress. Alla fine, a giugno mi dice che è finita sul serio. Perchè? Boh, mistero, non vuole dirmelo, dice solo che è per un grave problema e che non dobbiamo più vederci ne sentirci. Ok, io per la testa avevo dell'altro( problems, ovvio, di vita quotidiana) per cui sono riuscito a non pensare troppo quest'estate. Però da alcuni suoi cenni in qualche fugace sms mi ero fatto l'idea che lei fosse rimasta incinta e poi avesse abortito "spontaneamente" e che questa cosa l'avesse spinta a chiudere del tutto con me per le evidenti implicazioni( insomma, uscire incinta dall'amante implica scelte che non si sono mai volute fare). Poi non aveva più nè il mio anello( che ha sempre portato, era un mio regalo del primo Natale "assieme") nè quello del marito, e io che ne so pensavo avesse litigato anche con lui, e insomma mi ero fatto la fissa che lei pensasse che fossi stato io il "colpevole". La cosa non mi scendeva giù, perchè cavoli non si può escludere da decisioni o da situazioni del genere il "padre"!
> Ora ho saputo la verità.
> Giusto, era incinta.
> ...


molto, molto simile a ciò che mi è successo. con l'unica differenza che ero sposato anche io. cosa posso dirti? ragionai allora subendo la sofferenza e sapendo che lei stava perseguendo ciò che voleva. si era divertita con me, eravamo andati oltre, troppo oltre, ma il suo desiderio di tenere fede al suo impegno con il marito, ad avere la famiglia del "mulino bianco" penso che fu più forte di qualsiasi cosa. mi rendo conto oggi che posto davanti alle sue argomentazioni non lottai per nulla, non le dissi mai di restare, consapevole del fatto che si era legata ad un altra persona e con quest'ultima aveva deciso di costruire la sua famiglia, di avere il suo futuro. un mese dopo mi disse che era incinta.... le chiesi solo di non tornare mai più. e così è avvenuto. mi ritrovai, solo, con i cocci del mio matrimonio, due bambini piccoli e con un idealizzazione enorme di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato.... ci sono voluti infiniti chilometri di corse, tante settimane fuori casa per lavorare..... tante donne che hanno leccato quelle ferite così profonde...  salvo poi pentirmi pochi istanti dopo.... fu come liberarsi da una sostanza stupefacente, da una dipendenza, credo. un percorso di anni... in equilibrio tra le follie di  ciò che avevo vissuto e la volontà ossessiva di ricostruire un amore che avevo calpestato. Tu sei solo ora ma anche libero, puoi aprire il cuore, puoi amare senza condizionamenti. e come dice Liga: "si fa presto a dire che il tempo sistema le cose"... ma poi, alla fine, è proprio così..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> spider...
> no nov voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo e premetto che ho letto poco e niente...
> ma l'amante(specie se è single) non può scindere...
> lui crede alla sua realtà...lui crede alle parle fatti e quant'altro accade nei loro fugaci incontri...
> ...



Scusate ma no conoscobenissimo la storia
Questa donna gli hai mai fatto credere che tra loro c'era la possibilità ci fosse un futuro?
Perchè la parte in grassetto mi sembra l'atteggiamento normale di un'amante. Questo non significa illudere che ci sia un futuro.
Altrimenti ogni volta che faccio un complimento, che dico ti voglio bene, che passo una giornata con te devo specificarti che comunque resto con mio marito e non c'è futuro.
Sul fatto di allontanarsi quando si capisce che si rischia di fare più male che che bene sono d'accordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> spider...
> no nov voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo e premetto che ho letto poco e niente...
> ma l'amante(specie se è single) non può scindere...
> *lui crede alla sua realtà...lui crede alle parole fatti e quant'altro accade nei loro fugaci incontri...*
> ...



ma che è questo amante, un pirla?
e questa donna che è? una scema?

ma da dove le tiri fuori queste regie da polpettone romantico trito e ritrito?

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate ma no conoscobenissimo la storia
> Questa donna gli hai mai fatto credere che tra loro c'era la possibilità ci fosse un futuro?
> Perchè la parte in grassetto mi sembra l'atteggiamento normale di un'amante. Questo non significa illudere che ci sia un futuro.
> Altrimenti ogni volta che faccio un complimento, che dico ti voglio bene, che passo una giornata con te devo specificarti che comunque resto con mio marito e non c'è futuro.
> Sul fatto di allontanarsi quando si capisce che si rischia di fare più male che che bene sono d'accordo.


ma quello che mi fa più specie, farfalla, è questo continuo ipotizzare che lei sia un'arpia che con abili arti magiche convince il povero amante a innamorarsi per poi disilluderlo

scusate, per me è allucinante anche solo a pensarlo


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma quello che mi fa più specie, farfalla, è questo continuo ipotizzare che lei sia un'arpia che con abili arti magiche convince il povero amante a innamorarsi per poi disilluderlo
> 
> scusate, per me è allucinante anche solo a pensarlo


non ho detto che è un'arpia..non mi riferivo nemmeno a lei nello specifico...
volevo solo dire che se l'altro si innamora non allungherei la storia....
che in questo caso è durata 4 anni....

se non posso offrirti altro che questo e mi accorgo che a te non basta e ne soffri...non aspetto ancora...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho detto che è un'arpia..non mi riferivo nemmeno a lei nello specifico...
> volevo solo dire che se l'altro si innamora non allungherei la storia....
> che in questo caso è durata 4 anni....
> 
> se non posso offrirti altro che questo e mi accorgo che a te non basta e ne soffri...non aspetto ancora...



che tu non ti riferissi a lei nello specifico l'avevo capito

ma tu le cose le dici o non le dici? e qua potresti aprire un mondo (di riflessioni) sulla tua capacità di prendere posizione.....

al di là che non l'abbia fatto con modi da arpia o da ammaliatrice: dal tuo discorso si evinceva chiaramente quella che tu reputi la posizione di un/una amante single nel rapporto con una persona sposata

una concezione che francamente non ha ragione di esistere, a meno che tu non reputi i due protagonisti degli allocchi incapaci di intendere e di volere


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho detto che è un'arpia..non mi riferivo nemmeno a lei nello specifico...
> volevo solo dire che se l'altro si innamora non allungherei la storia....
> che in questo caso è durata 4 anni....
> 
> *se non posso offrirti altro che questo e mi accorgo che a te non basta e ne soffri...non aspetto ancora*...


Su questo siamo d'accordo. Ripeto non ricordo se lui ha mai manifestato a lei la sua sofferenza e il suo volere di più.
Ma che un'amante deve misurare gesti e parole perchè la storia non ha futuro, questo non lo condivido


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tu non ti riferissi a lei nello specifico l'avevo capito
> 
> ma tu le cose le dici o non le dici? e qua potresti aprire un mondo (di riflessioni) sulla tua capacità di prendere posizione.....
> 
> ...




Pensi Annuccia posa capire veramente quello evidenziato in rosso? 
Quando Annuccia vedrà la luce di ciò che già sa, allora potrà comprendere in pieno quelle parole scritte.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tu non ti riferissi a lei nello specifico l'avevo capito
> 
> ma tu le cose le dici o non le dici? e qua potresti aprire un mondo (di riflessioni) sulla tua capacità di prendere posizione.....
> 
> ...




la mia era una risposta a spoider che cercava di convincere una pernona che non si da pace...
quella persona si convincerà nel tempo..piano piano...
non puoi convincerla tu dicendo cose che purtroppo non può capire..ma non perchè è scemo o altro...sempolicemente perchè innamorandosi ha investito tutte le sue aspettative in lei...meravigliandosi che lei di punto in bianco ha fatto silenzio e non si è fatta piu sentire...
per me lei avrebbe dovuto farlo prima....


è facile dire che cazzo ti aspettavi?
pure io lo dissi nei confronti sell'amante di mio marito...
ma poi riflettendoci bene...si la colpa è magari anche la sua...perchè sapeva gia sin dall'inizio le cose come stavano....
ma poi accade l'imprevisto..quello che tu non vorreisti....è può accadere a tutti...ti innamori..lo dici all'altro..lo dimostri...l'altro a questo punto che deve fare...?

mi sarò spiegata male forse...ma era questo quel che volevo dire...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo. Ripeto non ricordo se lui ha mai manifestato a lei la sua sofferenza e il suo volere di più.
> *Ma che un'amante deve misurare gesti e parole perchè la storia non ha futuro, questo non lo condivido*


*

se entrambi siete daccordo che la storia non ha futuro si...
ma se sai che l'altro vuole qualcosa in più.....?

cmq ho gia spiegato che la mia era una risposta a spider...non alla storia nello specifico...*


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se entrambi siete daccordo che la storia non ha futuro si...
> ma se sai che l'altro vuole qualcosa in più.....?
> 
> cmq ho gia spiegato che la mia era una risposta a spider...non alla storia nello specifico...[/B]


anch'io non parlo della storia nello specifico.
Se l'altro vuole di più lo deve far presente e allora ripeto che sono d'accordo con te sull'allontanarsi.
Mi ha solo stupido il descrivere degli atteggiamenti che credo siano normali quando frequenti una persona e ci vai a letto, indipendentemente dall'essere o no innamorati.
a meno che non "usi" le donne/uomini come puri oggetti sessuali, alla Lothar intendo.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tu non ti riferissi a lei nello specifico l'avevo capito
> 
> ma tu le cose le dici o non le dici? e qua potresti aprire un mondo (di riflessioni) sulla tua capacità di prendere posizione.....
> 
> ...


ok Chiara ma tu dimentichi che le persone si illudono. Senza una speranza, senza una base ragionevole... in certe situazioni le persone proiettano i loro sogni e pensano di poterli realizzare, a volte. Stupido se vuoi... ma umano. E se ci si accorge che l'altro si illude, indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia contribuito all'illusione, sarebbe corretto troncare il rapporto: se non lo si fa, coscienti di non vivere il rapporto nello stesso modo, si sta di fatto approfittando di una debolezza.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Pensi Annuccia posa capire veramente quello evidenziato in rosso?
> Quando Annuccia vedrà la luce di ciò che già sa, allora potrà comprendere in pieno quelle parole scritte.



quale sarebbe la luce....
sai sono una povera cornuta io...
però se fossi solo qualla farei la fguarra agli amanti....e invece mi sono un po immedesimata in lui...e anche in quella stronza innominabile...

dispiacendomene...

scusate...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quale sarebbe la luce....
> sai sono una povera cornuta io...
> però se fossi solo qualla farei la fguarra agli amanti....e invece mi sono un po immedesimata in lui...e anche in quella stronza innominabile...
> 
> ...



Guarda che non era un'offesa.

Anzi, si trattava di una frase da leggere diversamente. 

Ma ero sicuro di una risposta del genere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok Chiara ma tu dimentichi che le persone si illudono. Senza una speranza, senza una base ragionevole... in certe situazioni le persone proiettano i loro sogni e pensano di poterli realizzare, a volte. Stupido se vuoi... ma umano.* E se ci si accorge che l'altro si illude, indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia contribuito all'illusione, sarebbe corretto troncare il rapporto: se non lo si fa, coscienti di non vivere il rapporto nello stesso modo, si sta di fatto approfittando di una debolezza.*


su questo mi trovi d'accordo, con te e con farfalla

in linea generale, così come accettiamo l'idea che le persone si illudano ( e comunque: parlando di persone di una certa età, con figli ed esperienze alle spalle, permettimi di mettere delle riserve grandi quantomeno come una casa)
dovremmo accettare che colei (in questo caso donna) che sta dall'altra parte non sia un'asettica sanguisuga che prende e butta a suo piacimento

perchè

 (mi sembra di aver litigato su questo punto proprio con Spider quando entrò )

è facile e "comodo" scaricare sulla cinica bastarda di turno, come sulla stronzetta illusa di turno.....


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> su questo mi trovi d'accordo, con te e con farfalla
> 
> in linea generale, così come accettiamo l'idea che le persone si illudano ( e comunque: parlando di persone di una certa età, con figli ed esperienze alle spalle, permettimi di mettere delle riserve grandi quantomeno come una casa)
> dovremmo accettare che colei (in questo caso donna) che sta dall'altra parte non sia un'asettica sanguisuga che prende e butta a suo piacimento
> ...



io nel mio caso non ho mai sxcaricato le colpe dsu di lei....

un mattino quando la cosa era ancora fresca lei decise di andarlo a trovare implorandolo per l'ennesima volat...
certo non è un'atteggiamento molto intelligente..ma sorvoliamo...
lui torno a casa irritato...
raccontò e tirò la classica frase "che si aspettava da me?"

risposi con poche parole...
LA COLPA è TUA....
HAI OFFESO ME E FERITO UN'ALTRA PERSONA...
CACCIATI LA TUA MERAVIGLIA NEL CULO"

SEMMAI TU SAPENDO COSA LEI PROVAVA COSA TI ASPETTAVI?
NON SIAMO ROBOT...


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Settembre 2012)

*qualche chiarimento*

Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti riguardo a questa mia storia di cui così gentilmente fornite commenti di cui faccio davvero tesoro. Allora, in primis, lei, la donna sposata con famiglia perfetta e che tuttavia si è ritrovata nel ruolo di amante e traditrice, non mi ha mai illuso che tra noi ci fosse un futuro. Ne ero consapevole. Non era in questo che consisteva il mio "chiedere di più". Io le chiedevo, paradossalmente, proprio quello che un innamorato non dovrebbe chiedere: dolcezza, coccole e un lasciarsi andare che non c'è mai stato. Lei era fredda, nervosa, tesa, salvo rari momenti, generalmente intimi. E' evidente che la nostra relazione la stressava, anche perchè i travestimenti e i sotterfuggi a cui era costretta a ricorrere le volte che ci si vedeva erano davvero grotteschi e al limite della follia. Tuttavia, era chiaro che mi mostrava che lei con me non ci stava affatto bene, non perchè non mi amasse ma percheè "non poteva" amarmi. La nostra storia le ha sempre creato tensione e stress. Per cui, al limite, ionon dovrei neppure chiederle spiegazioni per questa definitiva rottura. So gia' perchè. Il fatto che lei sia rimasta incinta del marito...questa cosa non la mando giu'. Io in questi anni mi sono sempre un po' consolato pensando che come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito, con il quale pensavo la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta...lei mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti riguardo a questa mia storia di cui così gentilmente fornite commenti di cui faccio davvero tesoro. Allora, in primis, lei, la donna sposata con famiglia perfetta e che tuttavia si è ritrovata nel ruolo di amante e traditrice, non mi ha mai illuso che tra noi ci fosse un futuro. Ne ero consapevole. Non era in questo che consisteva il mio "chiedere di più". Io le chiedevo, paradossalmente, proprio quello che un innamorato non dovrebbe chiedere: dolcezza, coccole e un lasciarsi andare che non c'è mai stato. Lei era fredda, nervosa, tesa, salvo rari momenti, generalmente intimi. E' evidente che la nostra relazione la stressava, anche perchè i travestimenti e i sotterfuggi a cui era costretta a ricorrere le volte che ci si vedeva erano davvero grotteschi e al limite della follia. Tuttavia, era chiaro che mi mostrava che lei con me non ci stava affatto bene, non perchè non mi amasse ma percheè "non poteva" amarmi. La nostra storia le ha sempre creato tensione e stress. Per cui, al limite, ionon dovrei neppure chiederle spiegazioni per questa definitiva rottura. So gia' perchè. Il fatto che lei sia rimasta incinta del marito...questa cosa non la mando giu'. Io in questi anni mi sono sempre un po' consolato pensando che *come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito, con il quale pensavo la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta...lei *mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...


Zona, io me la ricordo bene la tua storia. Ecco cosa intendevo... Non sparire ancora però, sei una persona con la quale è sempre arricchente confrontarsi.


----------



## ciao (28 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io in questi anni mi sono sempre un po' consolato pensando che come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito, con il quale pensavo la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta...lei mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...


temo che sia una consolazione tipica degli amanti, spesso indotta o almeno lasciata credere da chi tradisce il compagno ufficiale.

cambia prospettiva: è stata lei il tuo incidente di percorso.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti riguardo a questa mia storia di cui così gentilmente fornite commenti di cui faccio davvero tesoro. Allora, in primis, lei, la donna sposata con famiglia perfetta e che tuttavia si è ritrovata nel ruolo di amante e traditrice, non mi ha mai illuso che tra noi ci fosse un futuro. Ne ero consapevole. Non era in questo che consisteva il mio "chiedere di più". Io le chiedevo, paradossalmente, proprio quello che un innamorato non dovrebbe chiedere: dolcezza, coccole e un lasciarsi andare che non c'è mai stato. Lei era fredda, nervosa, tesa, salvo rari momenti, generalmente intimi. E' evidente che la nostra relazione la stressava, anche perchè i travestimenti e i sotterfuggi a cui era costretta a ricorrere le volte che ci si vedeva erano davvero grotteschi e al limite della follia. Tuttavia, era chiaro che mi mostrava che lei con me non ci stava affatto bene, non perchè non mi amasse ma percheè "non poteva" amarmi. La nostra storia le ha sempre creato tensione e stress. Per cui, al limite, ionon dovrei neppure chiederle spiegazioni per questa definitiva rottura. So gia' perchè. Il fatto che lei *sia rimasta incinta del marito...questa cosa non la mando giu'*. Io in questi anni mi sono sempre un po' consolato pensando che come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito, con il quale pensavo la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta...lei mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...




invece è stato un bene per entrambi...
per tutti i motivi da te elencati

auguri


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Zona, io me la ricordo bene la tua storia. Ecco cosa intendevo... Non sparire ancora però, sei una persona con la quale è sempre arricchente confrontarsi.


veramente Zona da spunti per riflettere.. non tanto per quel poco, pochissimo che racconta, ma più che altro per la posizione in cui si è messo.
Parla d'amore!!!!!
ed è un bastardo traditore!!!!
capirete che allora, a noi cornutazzi... (Annuccia non ti sentire subito tirata in ballo), la cosa fa alquanto riflettere.
pieni di amor proprio e considerazioni, ci ritroviamo a giustificare pure lui e tutta la sua categoria... ma in fondo si parla di amore.

Chissà cosa avremmo risposto al nostro diretto interessato, boh?

certo che proprio non si può parlare.. se dici che il terzo c'entra, subito il Gekino si arrabbia e non vuol sentir parlar
di colpe... lui passava di lì per caso.

Se allora provi a prendertela con il coniuge di turno, lo stronzo vero... no, non puoi!

Arriva Chiara e farfalla, che da ottime traditrici e pianificate quale sono, ti fanno capire che pure loro non c'entrano un cazzo.. perchè sempre sono state chiare e limpide...
solo scopate, sentimento mordi e fuggi... maritino in casa... cazzo c'entrano loro?

Dura la vita dei traditi.. non resta se proprio vogliamo che prendercela con noi stessi...
Annuccia a quando una bella litigata tra te,me, ultimo, kiko, tardito77, diletta.. e tanti altri?
possiamo sempre rinfacciarci le colpe più meschine...
loro starebbero a guardare.

p.s. _bella gente_... non si può sentire!!!!!


----------



## Duchessa (28 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti riguardo a questa mia storia di cui così gentilmente fornite commenti di cui faccio davvero tesoro. Allora, in primis, lei, la donna sposata con famiglia perfetta e che tuttavia si è ritrovata nel ruolo di amante e traditrice, non mi ha mai illuso che tra noi ci fosse un futuro. Ne ero consapevole. Non era in questo che consisteva il mio "chiedere di più".* Io le chiedevo, paradossalmente, proprio quello che un innamorato non dovrebbe chiedere: dolcezza, coccole e un lasciarsi andare che non c'è mai stato. Lei era fredda, nervosa, tesa, salvo rari momenti, *generalmente intimi. E' evidente che *la nostra relazione la stressava*, anche perchè i travestimenti e i sotterfuggi a cui era costretta a ricorrere le volte che ci si vedeva erano davvero grotteschi e al limite della follia. Tuttavia, era chiaro che *mi mostrava che lei con me non ci stava affatto bene,* non perchè non mi amasse ma percheè "non poteva" amarmi. *La nostra storia le ha sempre creato tensione e stress*. Per cui, al limite, ionon dovrei neppure chiederle spiegazioni per questa definitiva rottura. So gia' perchè. Il fatto che lei sia rimasta incinta del marito...questa cosa non la mando giu'. Io in questi anni mi *sono sempre un po' consolato pensando* che come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito, con il quale *pensavo* la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta...lei mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...


Corpodibacco Zona... rileggiti... e ripìgliati... e rimettiti in forze, ché hai molta strada da fare se non vuoi ricadere!
Le istruzioni per il viaggio.. sono dentro questa storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente Zona da spunti per riflettere.. non tanto per quel poco, pochissimo che racconta, ma più che altro per la posizione in cui si è messo.
> Parla d'amore!!!!!
> ed è un bastardo traditore!!!!
> capirete che allora, a noi cornutazzi... (Annuccia non ti sentire subito tirata in ballo), la cosa fa alquanto riflettere.
> ...


Spider... io di guerre non ne faccio. Specie qui dentro, dove i traditori mi hanno aiutato e tanto. Non siamo fazioni in lotta, siamo persone che stanno qui, cazzeggiano, esprimono le loro idee e a volte si aiutano. Zona è uno di questi: quando ho letto i suoi primi post ero nella fase traditore=nemico... poi, leggendo, facendo domande, ho trovato un uomo che soffriva. Di fronte alla sofferenza siamo tutti uguali, non ci sono un giusto ed un ingiusto, c'è un povero cristo come te che sta male.  E io me ne frego se sia un tradito, un traditore o un amante: è un uomo capace di sentimenti sinceri e profondi, che ha trovato l'amore nella donna sbagliata, al momento sbagliato. Io di fronte all'amore... alzo sempre le mani, l'ho già detto: non ci sono ragioni che tengano.


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spider... io di guerre non ne faccio. Specie qui dentro, dove i traditori mi hanno aiutato e tanto. Non siamo fazioni in lotta, siamo persone che stanno qui, cazzeggiano, esprimono le loro idee e a volte si aiutano. Zona è uno di questi: quando ho letto i suoi primi post ero nella fase traditore=nemico... poi, leggendo, facendo domande, ho trovato un uomo che soffriva. Di fronte alla sofferenza siamo tutti uguali, non ci sono un giusto ed un ingiusto, c'è un povero cristo come te che sta male.  E io me ne frego se sia un tradito, un traditore o un amante: è un uomo capace di sentimenti sinceri e profondi, che ha trovato l'amore nella donna sbagliata, al momento sbagliato. Io di fronte all'amore... alzo sempre le mani, l'ho già detto: non ci sono ragioni che tengano.


c'è una "traditrice" qui dentro, a cui io devo molto..
e forse lei neanche lo sa.
anche io ho parlato di amore.
Se l'amore può questo allora ben venga , tutta la nostra comprensione.

perchè non hai avuto lo stesso metro quando si trattava di tuo marito?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente Zona da spunti per riflettere.. non tanto per quel poco, pochissimo che racconta, ma più che altro per la posizione in cui si è messo.
> Parla d'amore!!!!!
> ed è un bastardo traditore!!!!
> capirete che allora, a noi cornutazzi... (Annuccia non ti sentire subito tirata in ballo), la cosa fa alquanto riflettere.
> ...


Spider questo te lo bloggo...
Smeraldo.:up::up::up::up::up:

Grazie per aver sottolineato che chi è separato e va con una sposata è comunque un traditore.


----------



## bastardo dentro (29 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti riguardo a questa mia storia di cui così gentilmente fornite commenti di cui faccio davvero tesoro. Allora, in primis, lei, la donna sposata con famiglia perfetta e che tuttavia si è ritrovata nel ruolo di amante e traditrice, non mi ha mai illuso che tra noi ci fosse un futuro. Ne ero consapevole. Non era in questo che consisteva il mio "chiedere di più". Io le chiedevo, paradossalmente, proprio quello che un innamorato non dovrebbe chiedere: dolcezza, coccole e un lasciarsi andare che non c'è mai stato. Lei era fredda, nervosa, tesa, salvo rari momenti, generalmente intimi. E' evidente che la nostra relazione la stressava, anche perchè i travestimenti e i sotterfuggi a cui era costretta a ricorrere le volte che ci si vedeva erano davvero grotteschi e al limite della follia. Tuttavia, era chiaro che mi mostrava che lei con me non ci stava affatto bene, non perchè non mi amasse ma percheè "non poteva" amarmi. La nostra storia le ha sempre creato tensione e stress. Per cui, al limite, ionon dovrei neppure chiederle spiegazioni per questa definitiva rottura. So gia' perchè. Il fatto che lei sia rimasta incinta del marito...questa cosa non la mando giu'. Io in questi anni mi sono sempre un po' consolato pensando che come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito, con il quale pensavo la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta...lei mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...


non dire così. non stai morendo. hai amato, hai vissuto, hai sentito.... non ti sei anestetizzato. il fatto che lei non potesse amarti non roglie significato all'amore che ti ha dato. non odiare, non distruggere quei momenti che ci sono stati tra voi. mettili nel tuo zaino che aprirai innanzi ad una persona diversa a cui mostrerai una persona diversa con l'anima un pò sdrucita, ma ancora con la voglia di amare e rischiare (spero per Te....)

bastardo dentro


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non dire così. non stai morendo. hai amato, hai vissuto, hai sentito.... non ti sei anestetizzato. il fatto che lei non potesse amarti non roglie significato all'amore che ti ha dato. non odiare, non distruggere quei momenti che ci sono stati tra voi. mettili nel tuo zaino che aprirai innanzi ad una persona diversa a cui mostrerai una persona diversa con l'anima un pò sdrucita, ma ancora con la voglia di amare e rischiare (spero per Te....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


bastardo... ma tu di bastardo c'hai solo il nome.. pechè è tutta una sinfonia di violini e archi,
 quella che gli vuoi promettere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> c'è una "traditrice" qui dentro, a cui io devo molto..
> e forse lei neanche lo sa.
> anche io ho parlato di amore.
> Se l'amore può questo allora ben venga , tutta la nostra comprensione.
> ...


non era amore. Ma, per la precisione, nel dubbio alzai le mani anche in quel caso.


----------



## Spider (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non era amore. Ma, per la precisione, nel dubbio alzai le mani anche in quel caso.


si ma eri bella incazzata...
e non stavi mica tanto a capire, a comprendere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> si ma eri bella incazzata...
> e non stavi mica tanto a capire, a comprendere.


Dici? Purtoppo cercai di capire anche allora. Per 6 mesi. Poi mi ruppi i maroni... perchè anche io ho dei limiti


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2012)

Non ho letto tutto e forse non è il caso di Zona, ma alle volte il "terzo incomodo" mollato, per orgoglio ferito, dice a sè stesso se io ho perso farò in modo che anche i due della coppia ufficiale perdano... ed in un modo molto subdolo...
...Facendo passare la lei della coppia come una...che mercifica il proprio corpo, una trxxx, farà in modo che il lui ufficiale si distacchi fisicamente e sentimentalmente da lei mollandola...ed in tal modo certo otterrà il suo scopo...
Io credo non si debba dar credito a chi, interessato, passando per amico di sventura, ha invece tutto l'interesse a far andare male le cose... e fidarsi invece del proprio istinto e sentimenti e di quanto si sa esserci nella propria storia personale con chi si ama e che solo i diretti interessati davvero conoscono.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2012)

*L'incrinarsi di una persistenza (ovvero come è finita)*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non dire così. non stai morendo. hai amato, hai vissuto, hai sentito.... non ti sei anestetizzato. il fatto che lei non potesse amarti non roglie significato all'amore che ti ha dato. non odiare, non distruggere quei momenti che ci sono stati tra voi. mettili nel tuo zaino che aprirai innanzi ad una persona diversa a cui mostrerai una persona diversa con l'anima un pò sdrucita, ma ancora con la voglia di amare e rischiare (spero per Te....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


Bel post 
Quoto


----------



## geko (29 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire alcuni punti riguardo a questa mia storia di cui così gentilmente fornite commenti di cui faccio davvero tesoro. Allora, in primis, lei, la donna sposata con famiglia perfetta e che tuttavia si è ritrovata nel ruolo di amante e traditrice, non mi ha mai illuso che tra noi ci fosse un futuro. Ne ero consapevole. Non era in questo che consisteva il mio "chiedere di più". Io le chiedevo, paradossalmente, proprio quello che un innamorato non dovrebbe chiedere: dolcezza, coccole e un lasciarsi andare che non c'è mai stato. Lei era fredda, nervosa, tesa, salvo rari momenti, generalmente intimi. E' evidente che la nostra relazione la stressava, anche perchè i travestimenti e i sotterfuggi a cui era costretta a ricorrere le volte che ci si vedeva erano davvero grotteschi e al limite della follia. Tuttavia, era chiaro che mi mostrava che lei con me non ci stava affatto bene, non perchè non mi amasse ma percheè "non poteva" amarmi. La nostra storia le ha sempre creato tensione e stress. Per cui, al limite, ionon dovrei neppure chiederle spiegazioni per questa definitiva rottura. So gia' perchè. Il fatto che lei sia rimasta incinta del marito...questa cosa non la mando giu'. Io in questi anni mi sono sempre un po' consolato *pensando che come la possedevo io, nell'anima piu' profonda, quella non legata al "mulino bianco" per capirci alla svelta, non la possedeva il marito,* *con il quale pensavo la cosa emozionalmente oltre che carnalmente fosse ormai spenta*...lei mi ha dato la piu' chiara dimostrazione che è lui che vuole, che è quella la sua vita...io sono stato un lungo incidente di percorso. Ne sto morendo per questa cosa. Sono spento. Per ora è così che sto. Salutoni a tutti e grazie...


Il neretto è la classica illusione dell'amante innamorato. Ma dentro di te, sai bene che questa è una boiata eh... 
Quando cominci ad essere geloso del marito vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va. E dipende da te soltanto.
Il punto è che quando senti che non stai più nel ruolo dell'amante ma vorresti di più, dovresti troncare immediatamente, vuol dire che hai perso di vista il senso delle cose. 
Anzi guarda... Non dovresti nemmeno arrivarci a questo punto. 
Se ti innamori è peggio per te. E' da stupidi, punto. Il fatto di amarla non ti conferisce nessuna voce in capitolo.

Acquisisci questa consapevolezza, guardati allo specchio e fatti una risata. Smettila di pensarci... Quello che hai vissuto, l'hai vissuto... L'hai provato. Ora però lasciala alla sua vita e pensa alla tua.




Spider ha detto:


> veramente Zona da spunti per riflettere.. non tanto per quel poco, pochissimo che racconta, ma più che altro per la posizione in cui si è messo.
> Parla d'amore!!!!!
> ed è un bastardo traditore!!!!
> capirete che allora, a noi cornutazzi... (Annuccia non ti sentire subito tirata in ballo), la cosa fa alquanto riflettere.
> ...


Ma no che non mi arrabbio.  
E' che questa cosa del concorso di colpe non mi va giù...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> c'è una "traditrice" qui dentro, a cui io devo molto..
> e forse lei neanche lo sa.
> anche io ho parlato di amore.
> Se l'amore può questo allora ben venga , tutta la nostra comprensione.
> ...


credo sappia


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2012)

*specifiche, riflessioni e domande*

Volevo chiarire alcuni punti.
1) Ionon ho mai voluto essere altro che un amante. E’ un ruolo che avevo accettato.Non volevo di piu’. Volevo però un’amante e una complice, non un cyborg colmisurino per atti e parole perché oberata dai sensi di colpa. 
2) Ero,sono, innamorato. E allora? Senza quell’emozione che mi muoveva non avrei”messo la mia vita in un abbraccio”( come poeticamente ha scritto Spider) ne’fatto quello che ho fatto in questi anni. Scopate fini a se stesse se voglio netrovo. Me ne frego. Non me ne e’ mai fregato niente. Volevo lei. Solo lei. Mipiaceva da morire farlo con lei. Con altre, niente magia, niente fascinazione,solo gesti ripetitivi insensati.
3) Michiedo: cosa sono stati questi 4 anni per lei? Io cosa sono stato per lei, seora era tutta emozionata e direi  felicedi essere incinta del marito( “ Ma te l’avrei detto, non mi sarei fatta vederecosi’ senza dirti quello che mi era successo”. Grazie, troppo buona…) ?

 Le ho mandato un mess l’altro giorno. “ Faiquasi finta di non conoscermi quando ci vediamo in città…ma questi 4 anni sonoesistiti, non me li sono immaginati io”. Mi ha risposto che appena aveva tempomi avrebbe chiamato. 
Si, alla fine le lacrime smettonodi venir giu’, ma alla fine appunto, quando sei già svuotato e a pezzi. Si,alla fine passera’. Dimentichero’. Saro’ alieno al mio stesso ricordo di questigiorni. Ma che tristezza…


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Zona, io me la ricordo bene la tua storia. Ecco cosa intendevo... Non sparire ancora però, sei una persona con la quale è sempre arricchente confrontarsi.


Non sparisco, tranquilla...


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non dire così. non stai morendo. hai amato, hai vissuto, hai sentito.... non ti sei anestetizzato. il fatto che lei non potesse amarti non roglie significato all'amore che ti ha dato. non odiare, non distruggere quei momenti che ci sono stati tra voi. mettili nel tuo zaino che aprirai innanzi ad una persona diversa a cui mostrerai una persona diversa con l'anima un pò sdrucita, ma ancora con la voglia di amare e rischiare (spero per Te....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


E' esattamente questo, il film che ho qui nella testa di cio' che comunque c'è stato tra noi ,l'unico motivo per cui non la uccido. Metaforicamente, s'intende:rotfl:

Le vorro' sempre bene. Mi ha cambiato la vita. Poi, poteva fare meglio come poteva fare peggio...i momenti belli vissuti nessuno me li toglie.
Grazie del commento, bastard inside


----------



## oceansize (29 Settembre 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non dire così. non stai morendo. hai amato, hai vissuto, hai sentito.... non ti sei anestetizzato. il fatto che lei non potesse amarti non roglie significato all'amore che ti ha dato. non odiare, non distruggere quei momenti che ci sono stati tra voi. mettili nel tuo zaino che aprirai innanzi ad una persona diversa a cui mostrerai una persona diversa con l'anima un pò sdrucita, ma ancora con la voglia di amare e rischiare (spero per Te....)
> 
> bastardo dentro


molto bello, grazie.


----------



## Duchessa (29 Settembre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Volevo chiarire alcuni punti.
> 1) Ionon ho mai voluto essere altro che un amante. E’ un ruolo che avevo accettato.Non volevo di piu’. Volevo però un’amante e una complice, non un cyborg colmisurino per atti e parole perché oberata dai sensi di colpa.
> 2) Ero,sono, innamorato. E allora? Senza quell’emozione che mi muoveva non avrei”messo la mia vita in un abbraccio”( come poeticamente ha scritto Spider) ne’fatto quello che ho fatto in questi anni. Scopate fini a se stesse se voglio netrovo. Me ne frego. Non me ne e’ mai fregato niente. *Volevo lei. Solo lei. Mipiaceva da morire farlo con lei. Con altre, niente magia, *niente fascinazione,solo gesti ripetitivi insensati.
> 3) Michiedo: cosa sono stati questi 4 anni per lei? Io cosa sono stato per lei, seora era tutta emozionata e direi  felicedi essere incinta del marito( “ Ma te l’avrei detto, non mi sarei fatta vederecosi’ senza dirti quello che mi era successo”. Grazie, troppo buona…) ?
> ...


Ecco, il rosso come lo capisco La magia è cosa rara, la cerchiamo sempre. Alla faccia di tutta la maladetta concretezza della vita.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Ottobre 2012)

*ZONA*

mi devo ripetere quello che hai raccontato sono gli inconvenienti (annunciati) del Toyboy... tutto qui


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Volevo chiarire alcuni punti.
> 1) Ionon ho mai voluto essere altro che un amante. E’ un ruolo che avevo accettato.Non volevo di piu’. Volevo però un’amante e una complice, non un cyborg colmisurino per atti e parole perché oberata dai sensi di colpa.
> 2) Ero,sono, innamorato. E allora? Senza quell’emozione che mi muoveva non avrei”messo la mia vita in un abbraccio”( come poeticamente ha scritto Spider) ne’fatto quello che ho fatto in questi anni. Scopate fini a se stesse se voglio netrovo. Me ne frego. Non me ne e’ mai fregato niente. Volevo lei. Solo lei. Mipiaceva da morire farlo con lei. Con altre, niente magia, niente fascinazione,solo gesti ripetitivi insensati.
> 3) Michiedo: cosa sono stati questi 4 anni per lei? Io cosa sono stato per lei, seora era tutta emozionata e direi  felicedi essere incinta del marito( “ Ma te l’avrei detto, non mi sarei fatta vederecosi’ senza dirti quello che mi era successo”. Grazie, troppo buona…) ?
> ...



Devi perdonarmi se scriverò qualcosa che potrebbe non piacerti, qualcosa che val al di là dell'andare oltre e cercare di capire chi al momento sta male si pone delle domande, stavolta non voglio andare oltre mettendomi nei panni di qualcuno/a cercando di capire o altro ancora, stavolta vado dritto per quello che è un mio pensiero e convinzione.

Se ho ben capito nel primo punto scrivi che, volevi essere soltanto l'amante e lo avevi accettato. ho capito bene? 

Ok se avessi capito bene, io mi soffermerei soltanto su questo scrivendoti, tu eri l'amante, l'amante non può pretendere null'altro che delle scopate, non può permettersi di volere o non volere, L'amante può soltanto farsi carico dei dolori che "essi" arrecheranno non soltanto a loro stessi, ma anche a persone che stanno al di fuori di un'azione così spregevole che si chiama tradimento. Vedi i traditi, vedi i figli, vedi i parenti, e vedi anche gli stessi traditori che soffrono su un qualcosa che è sbagliato sin dall'inizio. 

Non ho mai creduto e mai crederò che l'amore si soffermi soltanto su degli sprazzi di tempo che la maggior parte delle volte si sofferma solo ed esclusivamente sul sesso. L'amore è ben altro, e qua dentro ne abbiamo anche parlato, l'amore è conoscenza, è accettazione di ciò che non piace, l'amore aumenta nel tempo con la maturazione della conoscenza dei due, l'amore è anche pagare la bolletta comune, potrà sembrare sterile ed infantile parlare di bollette, ma andiamo a dire chi deve crescere una famiglia e deve andarsi a cercare i soldi per le bollette e per una fettina di carne per il bambino! L'amore è stare uniti sorridendo assieme dei dispiaceri e delle bollette non pagate subito perchè preferisco comprare una fetta di carne per mio figlio. 


Hai dei ricordi ? conservali, belli o brutti che siano conservali, ma non andare oltre quelli, perchè sono soltanto fantasie.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se scriverò qualcosa che potrebbe non piacerti, qualcosa che val al di là dell'andare oltre e cercare di capire chi al momento sta male si pone delle domande, stavolta non voglio andare oltre mettendomi nei panni di qualcuno/a cercando di capire o altro ancora, stavolta vado dritto per quello che è un mio pensiero e convinzione.
> 
> Se ho ben capito nel primo punto scrivi che, volevi essere soltanto l'amante e lo avevi accettato. ho capito bene?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Concordo...l'amore pratico del e nel matrimonio...


----------



## Duchessa (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devi perdonarmi se scriverò qualcosa che potrebbe non piacerti, qualcosa che val al di là dell'andare oltre e cercare di capire chi al momento sta male si pone delle domande, stavolta non voglio andare oltre *mettendomi nei panni di qualcuno/a cercando di capire o altro ancora, stavolta vado dritto per quello che è un mio pensiero e convinzione.*
> 
> Se ho ben capito nel primo punto scrivi che, volevi essere soltanto l'amante e lo avevi accettato. ho capito bene?
> 
> ...


Riguardo al grassetto, non ricordo se tu hai mai vestito i panni di amante, per avere una visione da diverse prospettive.
Riguardo al rosso. Posso dire che io ho amato profondamente e con tutto il mio cuore un marito e un amante (non contemporaneamente); così come ho amato gli amici o mio fratello o il mio gatto. E metto il cuore perfino nel fare esercizi in palestra, figuriamoci nel fare sesso con una persona con cui "sento" affinità. 
Che si sia trattato di un'ora o di un mare di anni, agendo per il meglio o sbagliando, io ho messo amore, con piena responsabilità e con la massima attenzione al bene comune.
Non era a me che ti rivolgevi, lo so, quindi Zona risponderà per sè, cerco solo di dirti che i sentimenti si esprimono "praticamente" in modi anche molto diversi, ma non per questo non esistono. 
Ah, mi è capitato di pagare interamente le bollette comuni, ma non per questo sentivo di amare meno mio marito, o che lui amasse meno me.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Riguardo al grassetto, non ricordo se tu hai mai vestito i panni di amante, per avere una visione da diverse prospettive.
> Riguardo al rosso. Posso dire che io ho amato profondamente e con tutto il mio cuore un marito e un amante (non contemporaneamente); così come ho amato gli amici o mio fratello o il mio gatto. E metto il cuore perfino nel fare esercizi in palestra, figuriamoci nel fare sesso con una persona con cui "sento" affinità.
> Che si sia trattato di un'ora o di un mare di anni, agendo per il meglio o sbagliando, io ho messo amore, con piena responsabilità e con la massima attenzione al bene comune.
> Non era a me che ti rivolgevi, lo so, quindi Zona risponderà per sè, cerco solo di dirti che i sentimenti si esprimono "praticamente" in modi anche molto diversi, ma non per questo non esistono.
> Ah, mi è capitato di pagare interamente le bollette comuni, ma non per questo sentivo di amare meno mio marito, o che lui amasse meno me.



Ho avuto diverse storie che mi hanno preso molto mentalmente e fisicamente, ma mai sono arrivato al tradimento. E questo fa parte del passato inerente alla mia vita di coppia e dove non ero stato tradito. Dopo il tradimento subito ho tradito. 



Per rispondere al resto, posso solo dirti questo, Probabile che noi abbiamo un'idea diversa di cosa sia l'amore la fedeltà e la vita "normale"  di tutti i giorni. 

Ma no  per questo non conosco la parola infatuazione, la parola innamoramento, la parola ormone etc etc. Ma soprattutto conosco me stesso ed il valore che do a quell'insegnamento ricevuto dalla vita. 

Che poi le fantasie di cui parlavo io bisogna capirle, perchè posso capire quello che tu o ZDD possiate o volete comunicare, siete voi che non capite che dare un significato ad una menzogna a poche ore passate insieme e molte di quelle fantasie inespresse e che si tengono dentro, vengono uscite soltanto per provare dolore, dolore inutile ed alimentato soltanto su fantasie inespresse. Perchè la realtà è ben diversa da una storia di tradimento. 

Vuoi un esempio ? prova a guardare due ragazzi che si baciano d'avanti a tutti, loro sono l'espressione della vita, vita che si godono d'avanti a tutti anche facendosi un giro nelle giostre. Cosa c'è di bello in questo? 
Risponditi e capirai .


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

*Commento*

Ultimo hascritto delle cose interessanti, ma sulle quali mi sento di esprimere il miomodo di vedere perché quando c’è di mezzo l’interiorità non è possibile lasciarpassare.










Deviperdonarmi se scriverò qualcosa che potrebbe non piacerti, qualcosa che val aldi là dell'andare oltre e cercare di capire chi al momento sta male si ponedelle domande, stavolta non voglio andare oltre mettendomi nei panni diqualcuno/a cercando di capire o altro ancora, stavolta vado dritto per quelloche è un mio pensiero e convinzione.
Non ho niente da perdonarti, faibene a scrivere cio’ che pensi e te ne ringrazio. Ci tengo a precisare che peròio non chiedo comprensione. La comprensione non esiste se non nellacondivisione dei vissuti, il resto sono cazzate ipocrite.

Se ho ben capito nel primo punto scrivi che, volevi essere soltanto l'amante elo avevi accettato. ho capito bene? 
Si, è così.

Ok se avessi capito bene, io mi soffermerei soltanto su questo scrivendoti, tueri l'amante, l'amante non può pretendere null'altro che delle scopate, non puòpermettersi di volere o non volere, L'amante può soltanto farsi carico deidolori che "essi" arrecheranno non soltanto a loro stessi, ma anche apersone che stanno al di fuori di un'azione così spregevole che si chiamatradimento. Vedi i traditi, vedi i figli, vedi i parenti, e vedi anche glistessi traditori che soffrono su un qualcosa che è sbagliato sin dall'inizio. 
Io credo che invece l’amante possachiedere di piu’. L’amante è colui che ama, e come regola è amato. Il marito ècolui che vive la quotidianita’ di una persona che non lo ama piu’. Non lo amapiu’. Se lo amasse non sarebbe in un altro letto. Che poi,per i figli e lafamiglia e la casa e il “progetto comune”, per quieto vivere, conformismo,tranquillità o altro, la persona che tradisce non porta alle sue estreme everitiere conseguenze questa consapevolezza lampante, questo è da addebitare acalcolo, opportunità, magari saggezza. Ma la scelta d’amore sarebbe altra. Sisceglie invece per un infinità di nobili motivi di vivere nella menzogna. Si,le bollette, il progetto, i figli, la conoscenza. Si, è roba che conosco. Sonostato sposato 15 anni, so di cosa parli. Ma io le vibrazioni magiche quando erocon la mia amante non le ho mai sentite con mia moglie, e magari neppure la miaamante col marito. E’ l’eterno dilemma tra l’amore passione e l’amoreistituzione. Nessuno riuscira’ a convincermi che il secondo sia piu’ nobile delprimo. Neppure sotto minaccia delle “conseguenze” per i terzi. Di che parli? Deifigli? Io ne ho due. Se avessero  subitotraumi, e non è così fortunatamente e grazie anche alla mia ex moglie, la colpasarebbe anche e soprattutto mia e di mia moglie, si anche lei . Perché a untradimento si arriva per gradi. . Lo storico Bloch direbbe che la storia evenemenziale, quella degli “eventi”, non esiste. Esistono solo passi che sifanno in una certa direzione e che poi alla fine fanno il fatto. Nulla nascedal nulla. Dunque, non si dia la colpa a chi, al limite, si è infilato in unacoppia grazie e a causa di una debolezza della stessa, e su ciò qualcuno inquesto forum ha scritto parole molto pregnanti circa il “valore” di questaintrusione( e’ una cosa “vile”? Se ne puo’ discutere).

Non ho mai creduto e mai crederò che l'amore si soffermi soltanto su deglisprazzi di tempo che la maggior parte delle volte si sofferma solo edesclusivamente sul sesso.

Perche’ altro non ci è concesso. Avreidato la vita per poter passeggiare disinvolto con lei. E le bollette le avreipagate tutte ioJ

 L'amore è ben altro, e qua dentro ne abbiamoanche parlato, l'amore è conoscenza, è accettazione di ciò che non piace,l'amore aumenta nel tempo con la maturazione della conoscenza dei due, l'amoreè anche pagare la bolletta comune, potrà sembrare sterile ed infantile parlaredi bollette, ma andiamo a dire chi deve crescere una famiglia e deve andarsi acercare i soldi per le bollette e per una fettina di carne per il bambino!L'amore è stare uniti sorridendo assieme dei dispiaceri e delle bollette nonpagate subito perchè preferisco comprare una fetta di carne per mio figlio. 


Hai dei ricordi ? conservali, belli o brutti che siano conservali,
Di questo puoi starne certo.


 ma non andare oltre quelli, perchè sonosoltanto fantasie.
...su questo, invece, come dissePonzio Pilato a Gesù, ci intratterremo un'altra volta…


Grazie dei tuoi commenti, Ultimo. Sonodetti con il cuore. Si sente.


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ultimo hascritto delle cose interessanti, ma sulle quali mi sento di esprimere il miomodo di vedere perché quando c’è di mezzo l’interiorità non è possibile lasciarpassare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Zona, hai tutto il diritto di pretendere la tua fetta di torta.
Sta di fatto che quella torta era avariata...

Allora l'amore,
 quello che sentivi tu.. tutto vero, verissimo, autentico.
sei cosi sicuro che per lei fosse lo stesso? l'amore per te, dico.
sminuisci il quotidiano, il banale con il suo maritozzo.. perchè con te sarebbe stato diverso?
sempre di quotidiano si sarebbe trattato... sei tu che lo vedi dissimile, infatuato.

nell'amore c'è sempre una componente di razionalità... specialmente se si è insieme da tanti anni.
pensi veramente che questa non avrebbe avuto peso per lei?
Dirti, che semplicemente hai avuto ... una storia, intensa e appassionata con una persona che non ti amava..
ti sminuisce?
non è assolutamente vero che solo per il fatto che venisse al letto con te, lei non amava più il suo bel partito.
Si ama per un milione di modi  diversi... con te può aver raggiunto "le stelle"... ma lei magari cerca e cercava, "l'infinito", con chi ha scelto anni e anni fa.
una "stella", non è "l'infinito".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io credo che invece l’amante possachiedere di piu’. L’amante è colui che ama, e come regola è amato. Il marito ècolui che vive la quotidianita’ di una persona che non lo ama piu’. Non lo amapiu’. Se lo amasse non sarebbe in un altro letto. Che poi,per i figli e lafamiglia e la casa e il “progetto comune”, per quieto vivere, conformismo,tranquillità o altro, la persona che tradisce non porta alle sue estreme everitiere conseguenze questa consapevolezza lampante, questo è da addebitare acalcolo, opportunità, magari saggezza. Ma la scelta d’amore sarebbe altra. Sisceglie invece per un infinità di nobili motivi di vivere nella menzogna. Si,le bollette, il progetto, i figli, la conoscenza. Si, è roba che conosco. Sonostato sposato 15 anni, so di cosa parli. *Ma io le vibrazioni magiche quando erocon la mia amante non le ho mai sentite con mia moglie, e magari neppure la miaamante col marito. E’ l’eterno dilemma tra l’amore passione e l’amoreistituzione.* Nessuno riuscira’ a convincermi che il secondo sia piu’ nobile delprimo. Neppure sotto minaccia delle “conseguenze” per i terzi. Di che parli? Dei figli? Io ne ho due. Se avessero  subitotraumi, e non è così fortunatamente e grazie anche alla mia ex moglie, la colpa sarebbe anche e soprattutto mia e di mia moglie, si anche lei . Perché a untradimento si arriva per gradi. . Lo storico Bloch direbbe che la storia evenemenziale, quella degli “eventi”, non esiste. Esistono solo passi che sifanno in una certa direzione e che poi alla fine fanno il fatto. Nulla nascedal nulla.* Dunque, non si dia la colpa a chi, al limite, si è infilato in unacoppia grazie e a causa di una debolezza della stessa*, e su ciò qualcuno inquesto forum ha scritto parole molto pregnanti circa il “valore” di questaintrusione( e’ una cosa “vile”? Se ne puo’ discutere).
> 
> Perche’ altro non ci è concesso. Avrei dato la vita per poter passeggiare disinvolto con lei. E le bollette le avrei pagate tutte ioJ



Zona, potrei anche soprassedere e non leggere la tua storia, potrei evitare di sparare sulla crocerossa, come temo farò, ma visto che tu non chiedi comprensioni ipocrite ( di quelle ne hai avute già in abbondanza e comunque non sarei in grado di fornirtele), scriverò di nuovo la mia, che non ha nessuno scopo se non quello di scrivere cosa penso di una storia come la tua.
Purtroppo il proseguo dei tuoi post non mi hanno fatto cambiare idea dal primo che postai qualche giorno fa.
Purtroppo 2: ho vissuto una storia in cui ero nei tuoi panni, mentre adesso sto in quelli della tua ex, ringraziando la fortuna ( ma io penso si tratti anche di MOLTO ALTRO) che nel tuo ruolo non c'è un uomo come te.
Quindi, quando parlo, parlo anche di me e della ex-me.

Sostanzialmente: non devi ringraziare proprio nessuno, nè tantomeno lei, per il dolore che ti trovi ad affrontare o per i bei ricordi che ti rimarranno.
Devi ringraziare solo la tua testa di cazzo ( che era anche la mia).

Sarebbe bello risolvere il mondo degli affetti in quell'eterno dilemma di cui tu parli, che fa la sua porca figura solo nei feuilleton ottocenteschi o al massimo nei romanzi di Wilbur Smith.
Perchè capirai che parlare di un amore così esclusivo e nobile quando tu stesso affermi che i vostri momenti erano vissuti da lei con ansia, fretta e sensi di colpa ( che inevitabilmente e assai poco accortamente ti scaricava addosso) non consente affatto di pensare a qualcosa che per lei valesse la pena di vivere: e anzi autorizza a pensare che il film fosse solo nella tua testa. Per cui pur ammettendo che esista un amore di pari dignità a quello istituzionale ( per rimanere nei tuoi concetti) non lo vedrei certo così tormentato, non di questi tempi. 
Questo nella peggiore delle ipotesi.

Ma voglio essere buona, e concedere che veramente il vostro fosse un amore così superiore a tutto.
Quale sarebbe il problema in questo caso?
Un amore così sopravvive al tempo e allo spazio, travalica i poveri esausti e laceri sentimenti quotidiani che potete avere per chichessia e vi consentirà di rimanere uniti in un'affinità che da sola dovrebbe garantire l'eternità di questo amore e l'eventuale vostro reincontro quando sarete liberi dai legami istituzionali, o male che vada, in un'altra vita.....

Cioè: facciamo prima a credere agli ufo o a toglierci quelle benedette fette di salame dagli occhi?
Ti ricordo che abbiamo quarant'anni
E che quattro anni alla nostra età pesano molto di più che dai sedici ai venti, tanto per dire.
E che neanche in un discorso di una quindicenne ho mai sentito usare tutte queste volte la parola amore.


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Zona, hai tutto il diritto di pretendere la tua fetta di torta.
> Sta di fatto che quella torta era avariata...
> 
> Allora l'amore,
> ...


Da dove le cacci queste perle aforismatiche Spider?:smile:Mi piace come scrivi, bravo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Zona, hai tutto il diritto di pretendere la tua fetta di torta.
> Sta di fatto che quella torta era avariata...
> 
> Allora l'amore,
> ...




ti quoto, spider, basta che smetti di usare quella parola...


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti quoto, spider, basta che smetti di usare quella parola...


Chiara, Chiara... mi è piaciuta molto la tua riflessione a Zona..
ha fatto riflettere tanto anche me...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

Zona quello che non capirò mai di te è come fai a non capire lei, dato che tu hai già vissuto un matrimonio e sai benissimo come si gira dopo la magia nella quotidianità.


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Da dove le cacci queste perle aforismatiche Spider?:smile:Mi piace come scrivi, bravo...


cerco di rendere l'idea.. mi vengono così.
fai bene a perdermi per il culo Zona, perchè sono tutto meno che simpatico.
Ma qui in questo forum e in generale nell'eternet te lo puoi permettere.
sai ti vedo come un amico, che mi chiede delle cose.. e io ti rispondo.. cercando la tua umanità.
ma lo schermo e l'anonimato hanno un potere infinito... non ho nessuna paura di offenderti, nessuna paura di deluderti..
e non ho nessuna paura di essere deluso.
oggi ci sono, domani ...
Allora parlo con il cuore e con la pancia..
tutto qui.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Allora parlo con il cuore e con la pancia..
> tutto qui.


Cazzo...se questa è la tua vera firma.
Cavolacci...


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Zona, potrei anche soprassedere e non leggere la tua storia, potrei evitare di sparare sulla crocerossa,
> :mexican:
> come temo farò, ma visto che tu non chiedi comprensioni ipocrite ( di quelle ne hai avute già in abbondanza
> 
> ...


Ma io agli ufo ci credo! :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> cerco di rendere l'idea.. mi vengono così.
> fai bene a perdermi per il culo Zona, perchè sono tutto meno che simpatico.
> Ma qui in questo forum e in generale nell'eternet te lo puoi permettere.
> sai ti vedo come un amico, che mi chiede delle cose.. e io ti rispondo.. cercando la tua umanità.
> ...


a volte bisognerebbe parlare e agire più con la testa
la testa nel caso di Zona, risolverebbe molti problemi

ma lui non si applica
mi rimane difficile da capire come riesca ancora ad ammantare di poesia dei momenti che descritti con razionalità da lui stesso rendono perfettamente l'idea di cosa fossero in realtà

parlo per cognizione di causa
io ricordo uno per uno gli orgasmi stratosferici che ho raggiunto nella situazione simile alla sua, con un uomo che mi dava solo le briciole del suo tempo e facendomele pesare come macigni
le lacrime che ho pianto prima dopo e durante

eppure sapevo di cosa si trattava, quando mettevo in atto il cervello
e dopo un pò....è stato il cervello stesso a dirmi: chiara, hai rotto il cazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma io agli ufo ci credo! :up:


...avevo capito .. il tipo!

...Zona, non dirmi che .. fantasTichi sul "triangolo delle bermude"...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma io agli ufo ci credo! :up:



ma le mie non vogliono essere delle facili ironie


perchè lei agisse così non te lo so spiegare....per me (da come me la descrivi) è e rimane una persona che non ha ancora letto bene il suo libretto delle istruzioni, come diceva qualche giorno fa Tubarao.

io non agisco così. mi sono creata lo spazio e il tempo per vederlo e per dargli benessere, non ansia.


----------



## geko (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io credo che invece l’amante possachiedere di piu’. L’amante è colui che ama, e come regola è amato. Il marito ècolui che vive la quotidianita’ di una persona che non lo ama piu’. Non lo amapiu’. Se lo amasse non sarebbe in un altro letto. Che poi,per i figli e lafamiglia e la casa e il “progetto comune”, per quieto vivere, conformismo,tranquillità o altro, la persona che tradisce non porta alle sue estreme everitiere conseguenze questa consapevolezza lampante, questo è da addebitare acalcolo, opportunità, magari saggezza. Ma la scelta d’amore sarebbe altra. Sisceglie invece per un infinità di nobili motivi di vivere nella menzogna. Si,le bollette, il progetto, i figli, la conoscenza. Si, è roba che conosco. Sonostato sposato 15 anni, so di cosa parli. *Ma io le vibrazioni magiche quando ero con la mia amante non le ho mai sentite con mia moglie, e magari neppure la mia amante col marito. E’ l’eterno dilemma tra l’amore passione e l’amore istituzione*. Nessuno riuscira’ a convincermi che il secondo sia piu’ nobile delprimo. Neppure sotto minaccia delle “conseguenze” per i terzi. Di che parli? Deifigli? Io ne ho due. Se avessero  subitotraumi, e non è così fortunatamente e grazie anche alla mia ex moglie, la colpasarebbe anche e soprattutto mia e di mia moglie, si anche lei . Perché a untradimento si arriva per gradi. . Lo storico Bloch direbbe che la storia evenemenziale, quella degli “eventi”, non esiste. Esistono solo passi che sifanno in una certa direzione e che poi alla fine fanno il fatto. Nulla nascedal nulla. Dunque, non si dia la colpa a chi, al limite, si è infilato in unacoppia grazie e a causa di una debolezza della stessa, e su ciò qualcuno inquesto forum ha scritto parole molto pregnanti circa il “valore” di questaintrusione( e’ una cosa “vile”? Se ne puo’ discutere).


Ma di che parli? Non puoi paragonare le due cose eh. Le vibrazioni magiche fanno parte del gioco. Fammi capire: sono quelle che ti fanno parlare tanto di amore? 
Mi sa che hai un'idea un po' sfasata di quest'ultimo... Sai, è NORMALE sentirsi in un certo modo quando vivi una storia clandestina che ti prende al 100%. 
Da come la descrivi, direi che un buon 70% di questa storia ha avuto luogo solo nella tua testa. Ci hai pensato a questo?
Sostanzialmente scopavate, parlavate, condividevate dei momenti, come può questo renderti _schiavo_ fino a questo punto? Al punto di accettare questo "ruolo" a vita... Come se tu non avessi il diritto di costruire una vita tua, con una persona che quantomeno ricambia quello che provi... Perché sai, se lei se la viveva tanto male, se la sua ansia superava tutto il resto, allora ha fatto bene a chiudere. Se in una situazione ci stai male, la eviti. Mi sembra logico... 
Poco logico piuttosto mi sembra il tuo tormento di adesso.



zona del disastro ha detto:


> No, non lo vedo diverso. Sarebbe stato uguale. La quotidianita' è  rassicurante ma spegne tutto. *Mai detto che con me sarebbe stato  diverso. Tra l'altra, io e lei di punti in comune ne avevamo pochini, da  quel po' che so. Da quel poco. Si. Quattro anni e non sapere niente  dell'altra. Deprimente. Inevitabile?*


Questo conferma che buona parte della storia è composta solo da fantasia. Dalla tua.  

Onestamente, io nel tuo 'ruolo' ci sono stato e credo che nessuno meglio di me possa capire tutto il malessere che si prova quando realizzi di esserci dentro fino al collo, con la differenza che io non solo sapevo tutto dell'altra, ma ero anche la persona che la capiva di più. E la cosa era reciproca.
Tant'è che questa componente è sopravvissuta anche al termine della storia da amanti.
Tu parli di un amore devastante e poi ci dici che di punti in comune ne avete ben pochi... Non ti sembra una contraddizione?

Cos'è che vai recriminando?

Sai, nessuno toglie  valore alle emozioni che hai provato, a quello che avete vissuto, ma il  motivo di tutto questo tormento, molto semplicemente, non esiste.
Forse devi entrare in quest'ottica, innanzitutto.
Tra l'altro tu nemmeno la vuoi una quotidianità con lei eh... In pratica vuoi solo continuare a crogiolarti nel tuo sentimento tormentato della storia ostacolata ed impossibile che rende tutto molto più romantico, aulico ed eccitante.
Forse è arrivato il momento di ritornare coi piedi per terra, non trovi?


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a volte bisognerebbe parlare e agire più con la testa
> la testa nel caso di Zona, risolverebbe molti problemi
> 
> ma lui non si applica
> ...


Questa è bellissima:rotfl:  Grazie Chiara...
cmq non e' vero che non mi applico...e' che sono diversamente abile affettivamente...


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a volte bisognerebbe parlare e agire più con la testa
> la testa nel caso di Zona, risolverebbe molti problemi
> 
> ma lui non si applica
> ...


ok, ma una fase poetica l'hai passata, giusto?
tempo al tempo.
facciamo allora passare il tempo anche al nostro Zona, che se resisterà,
 dinventerà il più " cinico" degli abituè del forum...
certo che sono arrabbiato.. e avrei anche da risponderti su "gli orgasmi stratosferici del tuo amante"
ma voglio trattenermi...

p.s. mai avrei pensato io, di intrattenermi in conversazoine con una "traditrice" come te!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma di che parli? Non puoi paragonare le due cose eh. Le vibrazioni magiche fanno parte del gioco. Fammi capire: sono quelle che ti fanno parlare tanto di amore?
> Mi sa che hai un'idea un po' sfasata di quest'ultimo... Sai, è NORMALE sentirsi in un certo modo quando vivi una storia clandestina che ti prende al 100%.
> Da come la descrivi, direi che un buon 70% di questa storia ha avuto luogo solo nella tua testa. Ci hai pensato a questo?
> Sostanzialmente scopavate, parlavate, condividevate dei momenti, come può questo renderti _schiavo_ fino a questo punto? Al punto di accettare questo "ruolo" a vita... Come se tu non avessi il diritto di costruire una vita tua, con una persona che quantomeno ricambia quello che provi... Perché sai, se lei se la viveva tanto male, se la sua ansia superava tutto il resto, allora ha fatto bene a chiudere. Se in una situazione ci stai male, la eviti. Mi sembra logico...
> ...


Sai, quando leggo quello che scrivi, quello che scrivete tutti, mi viene facile pormi nella posizione oggettiva di analista esterno, e mi dico cazzo, se tutti la vedono così, che eri e sei un fuori di testa sfasato, allora sei tu che hai qualcosa che non va. 
E si, in fondo, hai ragione...
Ma non e' stata una mia fantasia...questi anni sono esistiti, non me li sono immaginati...


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> cerco di rendere l'idea.. mi vengono così.
> fai bene a perdermi per il culo Zona, perchè sono tutto meno che simpatico.
> Ma qui in questo forum e in generale nell'eternet te lo puoi permettere.
> sai ti vedo come un amico, che mi chiede delle cose.. e io ti rispondo.. cercando la tua umanità.
> ...


Io non prendo MAI per il culo nessuno. E' un mio limite
Quindi rilassati...


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona quello che non capirò mai di te è come fai a non capire lei, dato che tu hai già vissuto un matrimonio e sai benissimo come si gira dopo la magia nella quotidianità.


Conte...:carneval:  Io capisco tutto.
Quello che non capisco è come si faccia a non capire che vita brevis, e dunque perche' cazzo crearsi tanti disturbi mentali...vale per la mia ex amante, vale per me...
Un caro saluto


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io non prendo MAI per il culo nessuno. E' un mio limite
> Quindi rilassati...


rilassatissimo, tranquillo,
non aver paura.
prova a fare un pò di chirurgia.
analizza la faccenda.
lei non sta con te
perchè?

due sono le cose, forse tre...
non ti amava abbastanza, nonostante tutto..
ti amava, ma il maritozzo...
voleva solo scopare..
a cosa vuoi credere?
perchè se è all'amore impossibile, quello che sfida i tempi, ... (ma esiste?)
Allora corri sotto casa sua, rompi a calci 
il portone, urla fai qualcosa, affronta il maritozzo, non chiedere più a lei...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma di che parli? Non puoi paragonare le due cose eh. Le vibrazioni magiche fanno parte del gioco. Fammi capire: sono quelle che ti fanno parlare tanto di amore?
> Mi sa che hai un'idea un po' sfasata di quest'ultimo... Sai, è NORMALE sentirsi in un certo modo quando vivi una storia clandestina che ti prende al 100%.
> Da come la descrivi, direi che un buon 70% di questa storia ha avuto luogo solo nella tua testa. Ci hai pensato a questo?
> Sostanzialmente scopavate, parlavate, condividevate dei momenti, come può questo renderti _schiavo_ fino a questo punto? Al punto di accettare questo "ruolo" a vita... Come se tu non avessi il diritto di costruire una vita tua, con una persona che quantomeno ricambia quello che provi... Perché sai, se lei se la viveva tanto male, se la sua ansia superava tutto il resto, allora ha fatto bene a chiudere. Se in una situazione ci stai male, la eviti. Mi sembra logico...
> ...


Io comunque, come sempre, vorrei spezzare una lama nei confronti di questa donna.
E' una donna.
E vede lui Zona pazzo di lei.
Zona le dice...ti amo.
Lei risponde, ti prego, non dire così, non fare così, che non posso realizzare i sogni che hai con me...
Calmati.

E magari lui non sente ragioni, è travolto, sono travolti da eventi e situazioni.

Magari lei ci fa anche un pensierino seriamente, perchè rileggendo la storia di zona, veramente in questi 4 anni, lei si è fatta in 4 pur di riuscire, nei limiti della possibilità a stare un po' con lui.

Lo dico con il senno di un uomo, e voglio sperare che lei non mi abbia tirato un bidone, che ha visto come sta una donna che gli dice, provo molto per te, conte, ma se andiamo oltre, io poi, non riuscirò mai più a stare senza di te...
e viviamo su pianeti diversi...

In quel caso, decidemmo, di non vederci mai più...
Perchè ogni volta che capita di incrociarci...sappiamo come va a finire nei nostri occhi.

Poi travolti dal destino no?
Lei sbatte il muso pesantemente a terra.
Cioè non è una cosa da poco ritrovarsi incinta...no?

Ora non sappiamo se era un figlio desiderato, non sappiamo se lei hai giocato sta carta per trovare una forza capace di distogliere totalmente la sua mente e il suo cuore da zona.

Ma è indubbio che sta cosa ha il sapore di...
Ma diosanto, che cazzo sto facendo, sono una donna sposata ad un altro, ho un figlio con quest'uomo e non condannatemi se per i più svariati motivi, mi vedo costretta a bannare dalla mia vita un uomo che non posso avere se non pagando prezzi troppo alti per me.

Zona...
Facciamo conto che sia una stufa sta storia...
Di recente ho usato una stufa.
Ebbene di notte, usavo i blocchetti di carbone: questi NON ardono. Ma si accendono come una lunghissima bracie.
Al mattino basta infilare nella stufa legna e lei paffete inizia a dar la fiamma.

Così tu...hai sempre cercato di mettere sto carbone, e lei ogni tanto portava la legna.

A sto giro o lei ha finito la legna, o visto che non riusciva in nessuna maniera a spegnere sto carbone acceso, al posto della legna ha portato un vaso d'acqua.

E il carbone si bagna, fa un po' di fumetto e si ferma lì.

Guarda Zona che è molto importante anche essere capaci di chiudere una storia dentro sè stessi, anzi penso che sia più importante che non chiuderla con una persona.

Che non ti capiti mai, caro Zona, di vivere con quel lumino dentro, nella speranza che lei un giorno torni.

Ti odierà in mille modi, piuttosto di tornare nei suoi passi.

Funziona così, e noi che rimaniamo lì, con le briciole, credimi non ci possiamo fare nulla.

Non possiamo impedire a nessuna persona di amarci.
Non possiamo.

Ma 

Non possiamo obbligare nessuna persona, per quanto dica di amarci, a mettersi insieme a noi.


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> rilassatissimo, tranquillo,
> non aver paura.
> prova a fare un pò di chirurgia.
> analizza la faccenda.
> ...


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > rilassatissimo, tranquillo,
> ...


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque, come sempre, vorrei spezzare una lama nei confronti di questa donna.
> E' una donna.
> E vede lui Zona pazzo di lei.
> Zona le dice...ti amo.
> ...


Come sempre i tuoi commenti sono pertinenti e arguti, Conte...
Da meditare.
Sto meditando di farci un libro, che leggero' solo io naturalmente, con tutto quello che avete scritto di questa mia storia in questi anni...
Se non c'eravate, tutti, sarei davvero sprofondato nel nulla.
Invece, ho imparato a vedere le cose in ottiche diverse. Meditando su quanto dettomi, ho in parte ritrovato una forma di serenita'. Grazie a tutti


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> zona del disastro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti manca l'ultima risposta, amico mio.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ok, ma una fase poetica l'hai passata, giusto?
> *tempo al tempo.*
> facciamo allora passare il tempo anche al nostro Zona, che se resisterà,
> dinventerà il più " cinico" degli abituè del forum...
> ...



tempo al tempo, sono d'accordo
io ho sempre fiducia nel miglioramento dello status quo


ma non trattenerti con me, mi raccomando


----------



## Spider (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Su questo, caro Spider, gradirei pensarci meglio. :sonar:
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io credo che invece l’amante possachiedere di piu’. L’amante è colui che ama, e come regola è amato. Il marito ècolui che vive la quotidianita’ di una persona che non lo ama piu’. Non lo amapiu’. Se lo amasse non sarebbe in un altro letto. Che poi,per i figli e lafamiglia e la casa e il “progetto comune”, per quieto vivere, conformismo,tranquillità o altro, la persona che tradisce non porta alle sue estreme everitiere conseguenze questa consapevolezza lampante, questo è da addebitare acalcolo, opportunità, magari saggezza. Ma la scelta d’amore sarebbe altra. Sisceglie invece per un infinità di nobili motivi di vivere nella menzogna. Si,le bollette, il progetto, i figli, la conoscenza. Si, è roba che conosco. Sonostato sposato 15 anni, so di cosa parli. Ma io le vibrazioni magiche quando erocon la mia amante non le ho mai sentite con mia moglie, e magari neppure la miaamante col marito. E’ l’eterno dilemma tra l’amore passione e l’amoreistituzione. Nessuno riuscira’ a convincermi che il secondo sia piu’ nobile delprimo. Neppure sotto minaccia delle “conseguenze” per i terzi.


"vibrazioni magiche"?
l'innamoramento e i suoi effetti.
poi, un giorno ti svegli e...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQQBxtjdphY


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Ottobre 2012)

Zona l'amore ma impossibile oggi non esiste! Ha avuto una storia con te? Le storie, anche lunghe, come iniziano possono anche finire, e forse non riesci ad accettarlo. Ha provato sentimenti per te?  Non è amore. Lei ha scelto l'uomo che ama. Non esistono problemi di sorta che possano fermare l'amore, a cui nulla è impossibile. Diversamente è una storia, magari una bella storia, ma non amore.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2012)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ultimo hascritto delle cose interessanti, ma sulle quali mi sento di esprimere il miomodo di vedere perché quando c’è di mezzo l’interiorità non è possibile lasciarpassare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vediamo se riesco a spiegare meglio qualcosa. Intanto da quello che ho letto, ed ho letto andando oltre. Cioè cercando di capire chi sei e cosa hai sentito e che forse ancora senti. 

Per Amore io intendo, due persone che nel percorso della loro vita, nonostante ci possano essere tante vicende a disturbare il loro percorso di vita, rimangono sempre e comunque uniti vivendo assieme. Perchè penso questo? Penso questo perchè conosco la vita, ( o perlomeno credo di conoscerla) perchè so quant'è fragile l'essere umano, so quante buche ci sono nel cammino delle persone e che possono far inciampare, e non parlo solo di tradimenti, parlo anche di incomprensioni etc. Stare uniti, stare assieme comporta da entrambe le parti quel qualcosa che vuoi o non vuoi ti porta sempre e comunque a ricercare l'altro ed a stargli accanto. Le vicende passate servono nel contesto a farti conoscere e nel tempo apprezzare anche quelle che hanno disturbato. Perchè tutto si matura, tutto prende un'altra forma quando si elabora diversamente e nella maniera giusta, e c'è un comune denominatore in tutto quello che ho scritto, questo comune denominatore ha due facce, la prima è la sincerità, e non solo all'altro ma soprattutto a se stessi, la seconda è l'amore, amore che devono avere i due partner, ognuno nei confronti dell'altro. 

Se manca la sincerità se manca l'amore in uno dei due, tutto quello prima costruito, che sia stato in un matrimonio o che sia stato in un'altro frangente, diventa per le due persone, un passato totalmente diverso, per uno avrà una realtà nella "sua" realtà e nell'altro idem, ma sono realtà completamente diverse.  Per questo nella lettera di prima ho parlato di fantasie. 

Probabilmente è difficile riuscire a leggermi e percepire il mio messaggio. Io ci ho provato.


----------

